# Whats Better Crate or Orange?



## Starchild132

This is my first post so bear with me but, recently i've never been one to bash another amp but this guy i know keeps egging on about his Orange and how "great it is" and how shitty Crates are, well I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, Engl, Line 6, etc) and they have been extremely reliable (they can take one hell of a beating) so as far as i'm concerned it has and will be (until i get an Engl) my primary amp on stage and just practicing, but anyways i would like to hear other peoples opinion on this too so feel free to say whatever about either, its your opinion, also if i do this right i will be taking polls.


----------



## Purgasound

Crate amps are pretty awful... I've had plenty in my youth.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Reliable....still have a little 8" combo that's almost as old as i am 
Better than my DSL...Nigga Please...never played an Orange but from what i have heard...Nigga Please.....gimme real tone or just kill me...or just kill me and settle for less


----------



## Apula Mawanga

Starchild132 said:


> This is my first post so bear with me but, recently i've never been one to bash another amp but this guy i know keeps egging on about his Orange and how "great it is" and how shitty Crates are, well I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, Engl, Line 6, etc) and they have been extremely reliable (they can take one hell of a beating) so as far as i'm concerned it has and will be (until i get an Engl) my primary amp on stage and just practicing, but anyways i would like to hear other peoples opinion on this too so feel free to say whatever about either, its your opinion, also if i do this right i will be taking polls.



Neither, but if you have to pick one of those, get the Orange. Why not just save for the Engl, and borrow an amp until then?


----------



## rockinr0ll

Orange


----------



## 00jett

hahaha i saw two crate combo 2x12 amps go all smokey smokey on stage a couple of years ago! Sorry but not for me


----------



## jcmjmp

Orange amps are absolutely amazing amps. Had one a while back and I know there's another in my future.


----------



## Starchild132

I just wanted to throw out something, I like to consider myself an accomplished musician so i know its just my opinion but i can confidently say that crate are good i have owned an GFx 120 and its a fucking beast its sounds just as good as my friends MArshall Mg100hfx and have you guys ever heard of a Crate Blue Voodoo there were amazing like i don't think i would switch to Engl if they still made them but i know in the end i'll probably be the only one liking Crate


----------



## Procter2812

jcmjmp said:


> Orange amps are absolutely amazing amps. Had one a while back and I know there's another in my future.



I love the sound of them.

some people give them a bad rep because some of the bands that EQ them and make them sound like shit!


----------



## thrawn86

My bro uses a Crate 120w GFX or DFX or whatever it is, and he gets good sound out of it. HE gets good sound out of it, I never could. My LP loves the Marshall, and I suppose it would love the Orange too.


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> My bro uses a Crate 120w GFX or DFX or whatever it is, and he gets good sound out of it. HE gets good sound out of it, I never could. My LP loves the Marshall, and I suppose it would love the Orange too.


 hey if that means your supporting Crate (like myself) you should totally vote for it i feel so alone


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> hey if that means your supporting Crate (like myself) you should totally vote for it i feel so alone



I suppose I'd vote Crate because I've owned a few and they were my first amps, but I've never played an Orange, so I can't in good conscience vote at this time.


----------



## Bret138

Starchild132 said:


> its sounds just as good as my friends MArshall Mg100hfx



...thats not saying much. how about compare it to an ACTUAL marshall next time. The solid state marshall's are kids toys....


----------



## thrawn86

Bret138 said:


> ...thats not saying much. how about compare it to an ACTUAL marshall next time. The solid state marshall's are kids toys....



+1
Can't beat the Marshall all-valve sound.


----------



## Starchild132

Bret138 said:


> ...thats not saying much. how about compare it to an ACTUAL marshall next time. The solid state marshall's are kids toys....


 how about you stop bein a dick and bashing amps, not everbody can a afford a JVM,


----------



## jcmjmp

I don't get it - You want people on a Marshall forum to make you feel better about your Crate and comfort you, give you peer acceptance and when it doesn't happen, you reply with something like that 

Dude, chuck the Crate and get a Marshall - Then, we'll tell you that the Marshall crushes the Orange and you can feel good about your amp. Deal?

In the end, the only things that matter is that you like your amp, that you can get good tones out of it for your style and can create music with it. Everything else is secondary, especially the Logo on the amp. 

Some of the Crate Vintage series are known to be great amps for the money.


----------



## Starchild132

jcmjmp said:


> I don't get it - You want people on a Marshall forum to make you feel better about your Crate and comfort you, give you peer acceptance and when it doesn't happen, you reply with something like that
> 
> Dude, chuck the Crate and get a Marshall - Then, we'll tell you that the Marshall crushes the Orange and you can feel good about your amp. Deal?
> 
> In the end, the only things that matter is that you like your amp, that you can get good tones out of it for your style and can create music with it. Everything else is secondary, especially the Logo on the amp.
> 
> Some of the Crate Vintage series are known to be great amps for the money.



well the fact that the forum said "other amps" i thought maybe just maybe i could find somebody that liked them because i am seriously the only person i know that likes them, on the contrary i dont like marshall they are great amps but i feel i cant get my own tone out of them, this just my opinion however thats not saying if im jamming with a guy and hes got a marshall im not going to play it, hell i am, ill jam on one all night, but never buy one.


----------



## thrawn86

_What?_


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> _What?_


----------



## Starchild132

jcmjmp said:


>



what are you guys talking about?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I had a 100w Crate Stealth about 15 years ago. I gotta say...the thing had one hell of a crunchy sound to it. I check them out on ebay and still see one or two for sale every blue moon...and for cheap! I may buy one just for craps and giggles. But I would rather play my Marshall. Orange amps kick ass too. So I guess to answer you, while I LOVED my Stealth, Orange amps are better overall. It's all what you like though.


----------



## Starchild132

LPMarshall hack said:


> I had a 100w Crate Stealth about 15 years ago. I gotta say...the thing had one hell of a crunchy sound to it. I check them out on ebay and still see one or two for sale every blue moon...and for cheap! I may buy one just for craps and giggles. But I would rather play my Marshall. Orange amps kick ass too. So I guess to answer you, while I LOVED my Stealth, Orange amps are better overall. It's all what you like though.



thank you at least you weren't bashing anything i really respect that


----------



## thrawn86

Not really bashing Crate, since I owned them once, but in reality all SS technology. The sound you get from a Marshall is incredible, if you learn how to dial it in. And the range of amps to choose from makes playing any style a possibility.


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> Not really bashing Crate, since I owned them once, but in reality all SS technology. The sound you get from a Marshall is incredible, if you learn how to dial it in. And the range of amps to choose from makes playing any style a possibility.



well im not taking anything away from Marshall, i just dont prefer them, but i just want to throw this out here too this thread is aboot (yes i said aboot) Orange and Crate lol


----------



## thrawn86

That's fine.......do you own anything Marshall?


----------



## Starchild132

No my Buddy has a Marshall Mg 100hfx and i know some people don't like it i thought it was pretty good especially since he didn't have to pay over a thousand to get it, but this band i used to jam with had marshall JVMs which i thought were pretty badass


----------



## thrawn86

OK so let me explain tactfully why some of the members aren't too high on your posting:
1) You don't own any Marshall product.
2) You don't _plan_ to own any Marshall product.
3) You aren't seeking repair advice for a Marshall product.
4) You complain that we are biased for not liking Crate over Orange.

This site is primarily for Marshall owners, and in most all cases, Marshall _LOVERS._ We don't mind talking about other amps, but our bread and butter is Marshall. Trying to change that with a Crate Revolution will not work.


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> OK so let me explain tactfully why some of the members aren't too high on your posting:
> 1) You don't own any Marshall product.
> 2) You don't _plan_ to own any Marshall product.
> 3) You aren't seeking repair advice for a Marshall product.
> 4) You complain that we are biased for not liking Crate over Orange.
> 
> This site is primarily for Marshall owners, and in most all cases, Marshall _LOVERS._ We don't mind talking about other amps, but our bread and butter is Marshall. Trying to change that with a Crate Revolution will not work.



Thats not what i'm getting at, at all i'll tell you the story this douche who thinks he is hot shit was talking shit on Crate because he thinks he has the greatest fucking amp in the world so i started this thread to see if anybody liked Crate over Orange keywords Crate and Orange, this has nothing to do with Marshall thats for the other forums not the other amps section, basically what im saying is if you like Marshall better and would rather talk about that go to a different thread, but if you want to voice your opinion in my thread about my debacle go for it i loved to hear input from different people, even if you like Marshall more than these two thats fine, but what in your opinion comes over what Crate or Orange, get it?


----------



## jcmjmp

Starchild132 said:


> the story this douche who thinks he is hot shit was talking shit on Crate because he thinks he has the greatest fucking amp in the world so i started this thread to see if anybody liked Crate over Orange keywords Crate and Orange,



that's the problem right there... and you seem to think YOU have the greatest/best amp and you want people to agree with you. You started this thread, hoping that everyone would tell you how great your crate is so that you could stick it to this "douche" guy with the support of you poll. That "douche" guy has the right to think he has the best amp in the world.... and good for him!  There's room for everyone and every brand.

If you're such an accomplished musician like you say you are, why does this even matter?

Anyways, good luck with your Crate. Megadeth endorsed them for a while, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Starchild132

jcmjmp said:


> that's the problem right there... and you seem to think YOU have the greatest/best amp and you want people to agree with you. You started this thread, hoping that everyone would tell you how great your crate is so that you could stick it to this "douche" guy with the support of you poll. That "douche" guy has the right to think he has the best amp in the world.... and good for him!  There's room for everyone and every brand.
> 
> If you're such an accomplished musician like you say you are, why does this even matter?
> 
> Anyways, good luck with your Crate. Megadeth endorsed them for a while, if that makes you feel better.



hell yeah Megadeth endorsed them it was when they had the blue voodoos, also i do not think i own the best amp in the world far from it (but not for long), its just its 120 watts it has alot of good crunch tone as well as clean and i bought it for $120 bucks, i left out that he was making fun of me for not being able to afford an amp like his, which is true but jesus dont be a dick about it you know, dont take that out of context though i still like crate better.


----------



## thrawn86

Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



You crack me up!


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Purgasound

holy shit, that's funny. I'm going to use that.


----------



## thrawn86

Viking, I was wishing so much for your presense on this thread earlier, as I could tell everything was shaping up to make it legendary. 

As for my comment on the Blue Voodoo, I am serious! I found it very sterile. And I attribute part of that to the fact that Crate doesn't make as good of a tube amp as Marshall does. And I owned a Crate V5112, so I can say so with confidence.


----------



## jcmjmp

American Viking said:


> holy shit, that's funny. I'm going to use that.



What's funnier is that the only vote for Crate came from the OP. 
I'm sure that someone will come along and say that Crate amplifiers are better than Orange amps..... ok... maybe not sure that it will happen.... it might happen.

This reminds me of the Shaeffer Van Halen Les Paul paint job atrocity of a guitar thread.


Those Crate power blocks are kinda cool if you need a backup power amp.


----------



## thrawn86

jcmjmp said:


> What's funnier is that the only vote for Crate came from the OP.
> I'm sure that someone will come along and say that Crate amplifiers are better than Orange amps..... ok... maybe not sure that it will happen.... it might happen.
> 
> This reminds me of the Shaeffer Van Halen Les Paul paint job atrocity of a guitar thread.
> 
> 
> Those Crate power blocks are kinda cool if you need a backup power amp.



Right. So much in music, and by extention all the gear, is in the eye of the beholder. So if you love Crate, more power to you. Simply refrain from joining the MARSHALL website and pimping them above all others.


----------



## thrawn86

He left me a nice visitor message


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> He left me a nice visitor message



tsk, tsk, tsk. He also called two people dicks in this thread. 

Oh well. Maybe this will help????

Crate amps are the best in the world. They crush any Orange amp into submission and then continues its path to world domination by ripping the Marshalls apart, continues on with the Fender and all the other amps out there. Dood - CRATE!


----------



## thrawn86

jcmjmp said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk. He also called two people dicks in this thread.
> 
> Oh well. Maybe this will help????
> 
> Crate amps are the best in the world. They crush any Orange amp into submission and then continues its path to world domination by ripping the Marshalls apart, continues on with the Fender and all the other amps out there. Dood - CRATE!



Lols! That deserves a brew.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Hello to all----!

First off, I am a first time poster.
I am though planning to eventually get a Marshall amp of a solid state design, and smallish, though not too small.

In the seventies, my friend and I played our amps (mine a Fender Deluxe Reverb) and his that kind Mr. Hendrix used----(he said) and the sound was indeed phenomenal---as was his playing. I played my Fender with a SS-Tone Bender---which sadly no longer works.

Now, so far as Crate is concerned.

I had never played through a Crate amp until two years ago.
Something I read somewhere---tempted me to get one, and I did.
I wanted an amp to get the most brutal metal tone I could envision in my head, through use of the imagination----such as the mind's functionality provides.

I now have a Beast of a thing----called the GX130 head.
The sounds I am getting out of this----epitomize Metal----!!!
It Crushes! 
It could play softer and lovely tunes---if I wanted that.
I do not.
It is the perfect instrumentality for spewing out my vicious vibrations.

At this time, I am not looking for the “warm” tone of tubes.
I am contented with the cold hearted sound of Metal Incarnate!

Some Crate amps, be they old--or the latest, are great---whilst others are not so great.
There are some amps---amongst the vast numbers of amps produced by Crate, that hold their own---and Own!

So, I am indeed a Crate fellow.
This does not prevent me from buying one or two Marshall amps in the near future, and enjoying them.


----------



## Procter2812

thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



haha that had me on the floor


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



Funny as Hell....pure genius!


----------



## Starchild132

you know if you guys don't want to talk about crate or orange than get off my thread because if you want to talk about marshall then go to the marshall threads, oh yeah i saw that thread with the dude with the van halen paint job, all he was trying to do was sell that guitar had one of you guys asked him if he would trade it plus money for a JCM he probably would have told you that he would trade it and cash but no you guys had to sit there and give him shit for wanting to sell it and not putting all the "information" don't see why everybody here gangs up on somebody,


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Funny that a snot nosed 16yr old kid is telling Marshal owners/fans to leave his thread on the Marshall forum because he does not like the opinions he asked for. 
Now that you earned an F on your report card here why not go to the Crate forum and rave all you want....you may even get a B+ there


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> you know if you guys don't want to talk about crate or orange than get off my thread because if you want to talk about marshall then go to the marshall threads, oh yeah i saw that thread with the dude with the van halen paint job, all he was trying to do was sell that guitar had one of you guys asked him if he would trade it plus money for a JCM he probably would have told you that he would trade it and cash but no you guys had to sit there and give him shit for wanting to sell it and not putting all the "information" don't see why everybody here gangs up on somebody,



Dude, that pantera guy took some serious offense to the idea that nobody would pay close to what he wanted, or even consider a trade + $$$. American Viking is a bottom-liner, and that guy took exception to his post of 'I might give you $50, but that's pushing it.' Then he launched into a tyrade of BS and insults to the rest of the forum members. As a result, no one likes him, because he couldn't take a freakin' joke and understand it. His downfall. Ease back, son.


----------



## rnau

I had a Crate V15 for a while, it was a prototype that I bought from a Crate rep. It was a nice amp, sounded sort of like a more mid rangey Fender Blues JR. I sold it not because it sucked, but it was basically a replica of my Fender, and I didn't use it. I sold it to my boss and he loves it. I remember the blue voodoo amps. As I recall, they had orange lights behind the power tubes, and sounded good. Never owned one though. These days I'm using a JCM800 combo, it has the ideal rock sound I've been chasing for years. I used to torture myself looking for some off the wall or "unique" product to make me stand out or sound different. In the end I was lying to myself. I wanted a Marshall. I wanted that sound, and I wasn't going to find it anywhere else. Fact is, most reputable companies make good products, and they all put out a lemon now and again. If you like the Crate sound, thats great, and you shouldn't need any validation from anyone.


----------



## thrawn86

rnau said:


> I had a Crate V15 for a while, it was a prototype that I bought from a Crate rep. It was a nice amp, sounded sort of like a more mid rangey Fender Blues JR. I sold it not because it sucked, but it was basically a replica of my Fender, and I didn't use it. I sold it to my boss and he loves it. I remember the blue voodoo amps. As I recall, they had orange lights behind the power tubes, and sounded good. Never owned one though. These days I'm using a JCM800 combo, it has the ideal rock sound I've been chasing for years. I used to torture myself looking for some off the wall or "unique" product to make me stand out or sound different. In the end I was lying to myself. I wanted a Marshall. I wanted that sound, and I wasn't going to find it anywhere else. Fact is, most reputable companies make good products, and they all put out a lemon now and again. If you like the Crate sound, thats great, and you shouldn't need any validation from anyone.



+1

Again, it is what you hear that matters. Had Crate, Liked Crate. Got Marshall, LOVE Marshall, Forgot Crate.


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> Dude, that pantera guy took some serious offense to the idea that nobody would pay close to what he wanted, or even consider a trade + $$$. American Viking is a bottom-liner, and that guy took exception to his post of 'I might give you $50, but that's pushing it.' Then he launched into a tyrade of BS and insults to the rest of the forum members. As a result, no one likes him, because he couldn't take a freakin' joke and understand it. His downfall. Ease back, son.



its funny how i came here to talk to musicians about equipment be it marshall crate line 6 whatever, especially when i realized i could discuss finer points of other amps, yea its a marshall forum but people also talk about guitars, musicians, etc. but the fact of the matter is i have been treated pretty badly so far just because my thread which i know has nothing to marshall talks about comparing and contrasting Crates and ORanges


----------



## Starchild132

also when i get my Engl i hope i can talk about it on here without getting bashed


----------



## Starchild132

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Funny that a snot nosed 16yr old kid is telling Marshal owners/fans to leave his thread on the Marshall forum because he does not like the opinions he asked for.
> Now that you earned an F on your report card here why not go to the Crate forum and rave all you want....you may even get a B+ there



there is a difference between an opinion and talking shit, example , i like the sound of ORange better im sure crates good in its own ways, talking shit;


American Viking said:


> Crate amps are pretty awful... I've had plenty in my youth.


----------



## MartyStrat54

StarChild...why are you posting all of these threads on the Marshall forum, when you admitted that you don't even like Marshalls? You invited me here via a PM to post. What am I supposed to say? This thread went south after the third or fourth post. You can't come on this forum with your attitude and not expect machine gun fire. These guys are actually being "light" on you. I've seen a lot worse.

I think it's best that you take your losses and head over to the CRATE forum, because that's were you can tell everyone how mean we are over here and you will get the recognition that you are seeking from fellow CRATE owners. 

A lot of people know that I can put a dagger up a gnats ass if I want to. That may be true, but I am not going to unleash a salvo of witty negative comments. Instead I will say, "Adios."


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> its funny how i came here to talk to musicians about equipment be it marshall crate line 6 whatever, especially when i realized i could discuss finer points of other amps, yea its a marshall forum but people also talk about guitars, musicians, etc. but the fact of the matter is i have been treated pretty badly so far just because my thread which i know has nothing to marshall talks about comparing and contrasting Crates and ORanges



Did you READ what I posted last?

We'll talk about anything on this forum, but when you come with a thread like this one, you're setting yourself up for some comments which, to be blunt, are going to be brutally honest and poke fun at the amp or amps you mention. Couple that with the inability to take a joke in stride, and this is the result.

I also have been fair in my assesment of Crate, stating I owned them once, and will never go back after a Marshall. Perhaps the rest of the forum feels this bias, hence the name Marshall Forum.


----------



## Procter2812

MartyStrat54 said:


> A lot of people know that I can put a dagger up a gnats ass if I want to. That may be true, but I am not going to unleash a salvo of witty negative comments. Instead I will say, "Adios."



That very well could be worth a sig Marty!


----------



## luekemeyer

Starchild132 said:


> hell yeah Megadeth endorsed them it was when they had the blue voodoos, also i do not think i own the best amp in the world far from it (but not for long), its just its 120 watts it has alot of good crunch tone as well as clean and i bought it for $120 bucks, i left out that he was making fun of me for not being able to afford an amp like his, which is true but jesus dont be a dick about it you know, dont take that out of context though i still like crate better.



My blue voodoo does not even come close to what I can get from my marshall or the Orange's I've played. Its nice,but it mostly collects dust in my garage.

But, I play 70 & 80's rock, not the higher gain stuff.


----------



## thrawn86

thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



I stand by my statement. Thanx Luekemeyer.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Starchild132 said:


> its funny how i came here to talk to musicians about equipment be it marshall crate line 6 whatever, especially when i realized i could discuss finer points of other amps, yea its a marshall forum but people also talk about guitars, musicians, etc. but the fact of the matter is i have been treated pretty badly so far just because my thread which i know has nothing to marshall talks about comparing and contrasting Crates and ORanges



That would be the Harmony Central forum which is that way------->
bottom line is if i went to the Mustang forum and Raved about my Camaro should i be expecting a few negative salvos? you bet i would. regardless of what section i was in its to be expected. then if i called the members Dicks...(Slang for member) and douchbags then it will only get worse

I'm not going to put you down with this comment but but learn from the negative and use it for knowledge. as you get older the gear will get better and people will take what you have to say with more than a grain of salt
trust me i was 16 once and had to use what i could get...nothing wrong with that. hell Crate could be the beast thing i could afford and it would still be cool to me but after owning 20/30 amps and about a hundred guitars i can say what is better just like most of the members on this board Age=Experience....Experience=Valid input...put it this way. i know my way around electronics but you will never hear me question Wilder,Major,Marty or Paulo or JCM because i know full well they piss circles around me with knowledge


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I would bet huge bucks that if you were to see what Megadeath had in there amp area back stage in those days , i bet it was Marshalls !!! what some of the big name pro's 
endorce and what they actually use are 2 different things when it comes to live sound .
many times over the years i have seen a player endorce one brand or another , but you go look back stage ...........OH ! and what do you see him running , a MARSHALL !!

I owned a crate combo many years ago , it was good for me at the time based apon my
abilities at that point as a player , but as i got better and realized it was not the tone 
i was after , it quickly was replaced for an amp that gave me alot more in all areas , and it happened to be a Marshall ! 

I'm not bashing Crate , but it seems to me they are more of a " stepping stone " amp !

My friend has a Blue Voodoo head and also owns a marshall jcm 800 head , his quote to me just a few weeks ago was " it's good , but its no Marshall " , i want to stress thats his opinion of the two products .

And i will end this post with my thoughts on your love of CRATE amps !!

If you like your Crate thats awsome !! Happy Rock ' n !!!!!!


----------



## jcmjmp

The thing is.... Crate and Orange amps are absolutely NOT in the same league.

Crate amps might be good for the market they are after and can offer good value but in no way can I even compare Orange with a low budget Crate amp, just like I would never compare a Marshall MG to an Orange amp. 

We can poke fun at your Crate and stuff but I don't think that anyone crapped on Crate amps and dissed them. Maybe you're a little over sensitive and need to chill.

I even stated that the Crate V series has had great reviews, yet you still come back and call me and others dicks and whatnot. With that kind of attitude, no one will want to side with you. Then, on a Marshall forum, you state that you don't like Marshalls and will never buy one?! Wy go on a Marshall forum in the 1st place. I'd say you're a troll, but really, I don't think you're even smart enough to be a troll.

Good luck with you musical endeavors and your Crate.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

First some probable facts:

The Best tube amps produced by Crate were the GT50, and the GT100.
We cannot really give Crate credit for this, other than the fact that they basically allowed Lee Jackson to have his way designing them---except for some small particulars.
These 2 amps, will OWN--any Blue Voodoo you can put them against.
They will, if you tweak them right---smoke many marshalls and even some Messa Boogies!

But to be honest, one has to say the majority of Marshall Tube amps, will OWN the Blue Voodoo!

For Certain kinds of Metal---of an extreme sort, there are a very "Few" ancient Crates, that excel in producing such Deathly/Doom sounds---over any tube amps---even your Peavey 5000 series stuff, and even your Engel enjoyments.
Whilst many people playing such Brutal Metal, do so quite adeptly---using these aforesaid "modern" amps,
nothing can really compare to the Butchering Tones produced by these few ancient Crates---when properly tweaked, along with an EQ---as well the right speakers.
One does not choose them for "warm" tube tones.
We choose them for the cold hearted Brutality--and the merit of their bloodthirsty tonal range!

If I were to discuss "Orange" amps---I would not pit them against any other amps, either for quality, or tone.
I would discuss them only in relation to "Macintosh" computers---and which would be better to own, if you could only have one or the other. In this way, I would uphold the spirit of tradition in some small way, even if that way borders on an un-excelled madness peculiar to my resolve.

But in all regards, it always behooves us to be Ladies and Gentleman---in all theatres, especially when we are a guest in someone else's home.
One can be a Rebel in the true sense of the term---and conduct oneself in a most intelligent and dignified manner.
One can like what one likes, and choose what one chooses---and at the same time delight in the fact that
others have willed as freely as we have---even if what they like, and choose---is quite different than our own way.


----------



## MajorNut1967

What the hell? I guess you can put your Oranges in a Crate and take them to market?


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Precisely!
But, 
only using the very first Crate amplifiers---which really were part, crate!


----------



## jcmjmp

Ugo_Von_Ogu said:


> If I were to discuss "Orange" amps---I would not pit them against any other amps, either for quality, or tone.
> I would discuss them only in relation to "Macintosh" computers---



So now.... you're comparing Apples to Oranges! Great!


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

There are far more important things to consider, when considering 
if Orange amps are better than Macintosh computers,
than whether or not they are better than Crate amps.

For instance, if we were stranded on a deserted island,
and could have either an Orange amp, or a Crate amp...
or an Orange amp, or a Macintosh computer,
I think most of us would want the Macintosh, 
that we might send an SOS to some one so that we might be rescued.
It would have to be a wireless affair satellite thingy of course.

Now, if we only had a Mac that was not a wireless affair, satellite thingy, 
it would be best to also happen to have an old Crate amp 
that really was part crate, rather than an Orange amp.
It is quite possible, that we could write our SOS on that (battery charged notebook) 
place it in the crate---that once housed the guts of the Crate amp...
and send it out to sea...
hoping it would float long enough before it sinks;
desperately entertaining the notion that the very remote (but still possible) chance 
of it being found by some sea faring craft in the vicinity,
will indeed take place.


----------



## thrawn86

Yes, and primate animals would make aerial escape from my various bodily orifices.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

this ones out of control .


----------



## Bret138

haha wow..this has exploded since my last post.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

In the years from 1948 -1952, there was of course “The Marshall” plan
It’s purpose being to rebuild Europe after WWII.
Since their were vast food shortages, part of this plan comprised the shipments of much farm produced foods sent to Europe.
Meaning, that there were indeed many “crates” filed with “oranges” and “apples” of certain vanities.
.
We can conclude then (if we study our history)----that the plan was a success.
Further proving----that there is no essential reason for discord, or contention, 
when discussing, comparing, or using--- anything Marshall, Crate, or Orange.

We can take this a step further, utilizing all that we have learned so far by….

AB-switching (with the proper pedals) one Marshall, 
one Crate, 
and one Orange amp of our choosing ,
and playing all three at the same time----
whilst managing to juggle some apples and oranges while we are playing.
In this way, harmony--- rather than a possible volatile situation, 
is kept balanced for the good of all music in general.


----------



## woodddj




----------



## DC135er

While I've never used either, I CAN tell you I've heard both..many times...and I believe that's what really counts. The Crates I've heard sound like they are sitting inside a tin can compressor. The Oranges I've heard, i.e. Wishbone Ash whom I've seen seven times, were the most awesome sounding amps I've ever heard. I _*WILL*_ own one, one of these days.


----------



## woodddj

i kinda like crate amps. they make good coasters to sit your beer on, that way you wont have that water ring on your beloved marshall.


----------



## thrawn86

Bret138 said:


> haha wow..this has exploded since my last post.



Yeah, kinda amazing isn't it?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

woodddj said:


> i kinda like crate amps. they make good coasters to sit your beer on, that way you wont have that water ring on your beloved marshall.



Thats funny dude !!!

I used to call my pals 5150 combo a foot stool !! man he used to get pist !!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall's rule...But the Stealth is pretty damn good! Word 2 ya!!!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

*Some advice:*

Man first learn to use a tube amp, to get a good idea of what a tube amp is, then go look for your prefered brand, save money, do that again, and again, and again, till you can afford the amp of your dreams.

Then you will laugh about this thread  

Some Crates can be good amps, but yours is not (that's what 999 of 1000 members thnk over here)

And a tip for the next time: Become a member of a forum about your amp's


----------



## Gtrman58

For years Crates were made right here in my home town of St. Louis, at St. Louis Music and I knew a whole bunch of people who worked there but after playing on alot of crates through the years, and selling them as well.... there was only like one or two of them that I thought about buying. 

Every Orange I have ever played or heard I dug the shit out of.....I cast my vote.....ORANGE!


----------



## Starchild132

Gtrman58 said:


> For years Crates were made right here in my home town of St. Louis, at St. Louis Music and I knew a whole bunch of people who worked there but after playing on alot of crates through the years, and selling them as well.... there was only like one or two of them that I thought about buying.
> 
> Every Orange I have ever played or heard I dug the shit out of.....I cast my vote.....ORANGE!



your from st louis no shit i live by Alton Illinois , its like 30 mins away from st louis


----------



## MartyStrat54

A limerick by Marty.

There once was a kid named StarChild,
His thoughts about Crates were plum wild.
He came here on our forum and bad mouthed our quorum,
So we flamed his young ass with words oh so vile.

:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Well, since I have never played an Orange (either the amp--or the fruit)
and have only played my 3 Crates (since getting them since 3 years or so ago) I cannot really make much of a valid comparison.

But, I can make the assumption---that I like the Tone of my Crates---better than the Tone of any Orange.
I think that the color itself (of the Orange amp)---is a little too loud---which would only force me to have to crank the volume of the orange higher than I usually would, to compensate for the Loud orange "tone" 
of the tolex.
And I seriously doubt that Orange amps come in any colour other than that very loud Orange tolex.

So---For this reason alone, I am casting another vote for CRATE!
Which should even things up, .....a little.


----------



## Procter2812

Ugo_Von_Ogu said:


> Well, since I have never played an Orange (either the amp--or the fruit)
> and have only played my 3 Crates (since getting them since 3 years or so ago) I cannot really make much of a valid comparison.
> 
> But, I can make the assumption---that I like the Tone of my Crates---better than the Tone of any Orange.
> I think that the color itself (of the Orange amp)---is a little too loud---which would only force me to have to crank the volume of the orange higher than I usually would, to compensate for the Loud orange "tone"
> of the tolex.
> And I seriously doubt that Orange amps come in any colour other than that very loud Orange tolex.
> 
> So---For this reason alone, I am casting another vote for CRATE!
> Which should even things up, .....a little.



How would you know if your crate sounds better than an orange if youve never tried one?

Also some orange amps come in White and Black.

I think orange amps sound huge. The only Crate i ever tried was a second hand 100 watt head which failed after 2 minutes of pure thinnessss.

Although the colour does make them look loud. lol


----------



## jcmjmp

Procter2812 said:


> How would you know if your crate sounds better than an orange if youve never tried one?


His Crate sounds better than an orange (the fruit) is what he said.


----------



## Procter2812

jcmjmp said:


> His Crate sounds better than an orange (the fruit) is what he said.



ahhh haha sorry dude


----------



## jcmjmp

Procter2812 said:


> ahhh haha sorry dude



.... actually, now that I re-read it, I'm not sure what he was referring to. His posts are quite entertaining nonetheless


----------



## Procter2812

jcmjmp said:


> .... actually, now that I re-read it, I'm not sure what he was referring to. His posts are quite entertaining nonetheless



ahh yeah JCMJMP i got that Vintage G12T 75...

Sounds different to the chinese one iv got.. more mids and less bass. I really like it!

I also got a chinese V30 which is in my 1936 with it... great pairing


----------



## jcmjmp

Procter2812 said:


> ahh yeah JCMJMP i got that Vintage G12T 75...
> 
> Sounds different to the chinese one iv got.. more mids and less bass. I really like it!
> 
> I also got a chinese V30 which is in my 1936 with it... great pairing



Cool - I've had the same experience with old vs new G12T-75s. Neither ones were Orange though but I'm sure that they were boxed and put into a shipping crate at some point.


----------



## Procter2812

jcmjmp said:


> Cool - I've had the same experience with old vs new G12T-75s. Neither ones were Orange though but I'm sure that they were boxed and put into a shipping crate at some point.



hahahaha


----------



## nofearfactor

Ok,I cant resist not posting about this. Gotta chime in.

Its ORANGE by +1000.

Look around on stages at alot of bands live gear. How many Crate amps do you ever see in gigging rigs?Me-NONE. I have seen a few Blue VooDoos a few times in bar bands rigs. I mostly see them on Craigslist for sale these days.

Oranges-there are manymany of them out on stages used by pros. It is very much respected gear.

Megadeth does not use Crate amps. They use Rocktron Prophesy preamps and Marshall rack power amps into Marshall cabinets.

The only Crate I have ever played thru was one that someone left behind once in an apartment I rented. A lil Crate combo w/onboard effects. I played around with it for awhile and then one day it just caught on fire. True story.

GFx 120,Mg100hfx,Crate Blue Voodoo=IMO,they all sound like pure shit compared to other amps I have played thru.

A band opened for us once and this kid setup his gear and he had this MG100 half stack mic'd thru the PA and it sounded just like a chainsaw to me. I wished it would just blow up but it didnt.

Solidstate distortion just sounds fizzy to me. Ive heard way too many Crate Flexwhatever amps and just cant wrap my head around that fizzy fuzz. And the more watts they have,as in the 120s,the worse they sound. The little ones actually sound better. I'm not trying to be an asshole or a know everything,Ive bought and sold alot of Crate,Peavey and Marshall combos over the years to my guitar students who didnt know any better and to me the Crates always sounded the worst of them.

No offense dude,but,I dont care how badassed you think your playing is,in reality, youre young and very inexperienced. When you have been playing on stages for awhile and you have bought as much gear over many years like most of the posters here, then come back and have a few laughs with the young dudes then and you will see why some of these guys are giving you a hard time. I also can gaurentee that most of these guys wont go on a Crate forum and post under 'other amps', and talk about how great Marshall is and how they dont like Crate. I started out at 16 with 2 vintage Marshall tube heads into Marshall cabs that I found in pawn shops in San Diego. Still have em. I then went from there to 4 Peavey 5150 tube heads for about 10 years. After that I went to using 2 Mesa MKIV tube heads. I still have all of that old gear. But I'm now running full on rack rigs in my live playing with preamp/effects processors running into Marshall stereo tube power amps pushing Marshall cabinets. I tried the rest now I'm back to playing the best. For me. I dont care what anybody else uses to get their tones thats their business.


----------



## thrawn86

Sammy Hagar used to endorse Crate's Blue Voodoo, I think. But beyond that, I really don't know of anyone else using them full time.


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> Sammy Hagar used to endorse Crate's Blue Voodoo, I think. But beyond that, I really don't know of anyone else using them full time.



Sammy Hagar will endorse anything, much like Satriani.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Sammy Hagar used to endorse Crate's Blue Voodoo, I think. But beyond that, I really don't know of anyone else using them full time.



That would be the "Red Voodoo" as if there is a differance
i'll give Sammy credit...from Ronnie to Eddie now Satch....Dude always winds up with legends


----------



## thrawn86

I endorse Sammy Hagar's endorsement of Cabo Wabo tequila.


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> That would be the "Red Voodoo" as if there is a differance
> i'll give Sammy credit...from Ronnie to Eddie now Satch....Dude always winds up with legends



Sammy can sing and write a tune. He doesn't give a shit about what gear he plays.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

jcmjmp said:


> Sammy Hagar will endorse anything, much like Satriani.



Do you think that has to do with the Aliens that visit him on a regular basis?
i think he called them "The People of the Nine" or something like that....Funny Shit.....No wonder he managed to hook up with Satch....Now they are both Surfing again


----------



## thrawn86

lols
Yes, I remember the Red tolex on his Crates.


----------



## jcmjmp

I think we're going off topic on this. Lets get back to comparing crates to oranges!


----------



## thrawn86

All joking aside, I think Crate's tagline should be:
_Crate-Lift Off!!_
Many of us started out with them due to the price point, and they served us well up to a certain level, then we have to shed them. Oranges, although I've never experienced one, still maintain a steady stage presence to this day, and with many mainstream performers.


----------



## underliner6

Crates are ok (durable). But oronge is way way better.


----------



## thrawn86

Each time I open this thread, that pitiful poll stares me in the face.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

“His Crate sounds better than an orange (the fruit) is what he said.”

Although this is at my expense---IT IS…. damn hilarious!

Now back to the probable facts:

For every day tones, meaning standard rock and roll, Hair Metal---and no heavier than Metallica,
the Stealths will slay all other Crates (being that it is not really a Crate--but in reality a Lee Jackson)
--(am I setting myself up for something here?)---be those Crates solid state---or tubes.
But, being that Crate the company, had the proper mindset---not to interfere or hinder him---is a big enough plus in their favor as to warrant those amps being called---”Crates”----which they were, even though they were not.
This is a perfect example of a Paradox!

The Stealth can hold it’s own to most Marshalls---but then again some people consider the Stealths to be hot -rodded Marshalls in a Crate housings.

I am not even going to mention “Orange amps---or orange fruits---at all this time!

The “only thing” that only a “Few” old Crates 
(meaning those made in the late, but mostly nineties---with the exception of a few made latter) 
excel at---even over tube amps---when these SS Crate amps are properly Eq-ed, and cabbed---
is getting a singular kind of 
Old School---Death Metal tone!
So we are not allowing any pedals to be attached to any competing tube amps---for this comparison.
Not even the Stealth---can achieve this singular, and most selectively definitive---
Old School Death Metal tone, without making use of some kind of distortion pedal. 
Now someone might say that this is quite true--but that such a singular DM tone is---a bad tone!
We would now be entering the realm of personal subjectivities---
which still would not alter the fact that those few amps---
Produce “that tone” better than any other amps not using that particular circuit---
unless such other amps---make use of a pedal.

We have not even belabored ourselves in comparing the St. Louis American made Crates,
with the latter Chinese implementations.
So my comparisons will exclude the Chinese stuff--considered by most as inferior; and coming before the Chinese improvements in such endeavors. 
Most people would have to agree that the quality of Chinese stuff, be it original---or clones---is indeed improving.

So there ya go then!
Until I hear a Marshall, or an Orange---be it an Orange amp or an orange fruit,
produce that Old School Death Metal tone without a pedal of any kind,
I will unequivocally choose a Crate (for playing that type of music)
that produces that Tone,
since it most likely is the only amp, other than the Ampeg Vh140c,
capable of doing so.

This does not mean I do not like, or even love, 
the tones a Marshall or an orange is capable of producing,
for everything else---other than that particular DM tone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Sammy Hagar used to endorse Crate's Blue Voodoo, I think. But beyond that, I really don't know of anyone else using them full time.



That's because CRATE agreed to endorse his Tequila.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man, a bunch of you guys must be posting all at once. My response was timely, but then it got kicked way back and became yesterdays news. Oh well, Crate fooking rocks!


----------



## triplet

Okay, I own a Crate Blue Voodoo half-stack and 2 x 12. A GT65 1x12, and I just sold a GFX 120 head. I also owned a Blue Voodoo 1 x 12 at one time. My first amp was a little Crate which I still have though it doesn't work, so I think I know a thing or 2 about them. As far as reliability goes, my BV 2 x 12 needs to be repaired, and the guy I sold the 1 x 12 to had constant problems. Of course the sound is all subject to each person's taste, so no one can say Crates suck. I will say that Crates have some pretty respectable distortion. My BV 120 head has some raunchy distortion. I bought the GT65 because the other guitar player in my band used to get a very big sound especially during solos out of his GT series Crates. The clean channels on the Blue Voodoos are also pretty nice. I bought a Marshall JCM 600 used about 6 mos ago, which I paired with a 4 x 12 JCM900 cab I've had forever, and it blows the Crates away in my opinion. I could never get decent overdrive sound out of any amp until now. Forget pedals, this thing has awesome AC/DC sounds. The distortion is a little lacking in my opinion, but it's amazing how great all my old distortion pedals sound in front of the right amp. I don't think mine is even a highly regarded Marshall and I hope to get one of the expensive ones someday. I don't know much about Orange, but I will say you owe it to yourself to check out some of the more highly regarded amps. The new guitar player in my band has a little Fender Blues Junior, and I'm pretty impressed with his sound, so you don't necessarily have to spend a ton of money. Bottom line: There's a reason why Marshalls are used by all my heroes.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Ugo_Von_Ogu said:


> Most people would have to agree that the quality of Chinese stuff, is indeed improving.



Just love how they improved on the all the Drywall that's being sold
i'm thanking my lucky stars that i still get my Oranges from Florida


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those Chinese are gonna put it to us. I'll be ready with my AK-47's and my arsenal of weapons. They ain't gonna take my shit without me givin' them some shit first.

And what's wrong with a little mold and mildew built into your drywall?


----------



## Josh

Actually...the Crate amp that Ugo_Von_Ogo is talking about is the Crate GX-130c, which is basically a cheapened version of the Ampeg SS-140c/
Ampeg VH-140c solid state heads. These came first and were made by St. Louis music also. The Crates after that model really aren't the same in my opinion. 

I feel it's worth noting (since the same manufacturer produced these) the Ampegs are amazing amps for death/thrash metal, many of the classic early 90's death metal bands used them, and they have great high gain tone and a very good clean tone as well. I own one and compared to my '86 JCM 800 2204 the Ampeg rules in the extreme high gain department, even with pedals into the Marshall, or with my Soldano Hot Mod. It's also built like a tank and made in the USA, not some cheap China garbage.

On the other hand, for more middle-of-the-road rock type distortion, the Marshall shines over the Ampeg and has more response to dynamics. I can get there a bit with the clean channel on the Ampeg and a tubescreamer, but it doesn't match the Marshall and doesn't have the bite the Marshall has either. 

It's basically like comparing apples and oranges though, two different amps for different styles of music  . 

I will say the other St. Louis music guitar amps I've played, which are all various Crates (both tube and solid state), I have not cared for and do not seem to be in the same league as the Ampeg I have. The Ampegs appear to be an exception to the rule. 

I have not played an Orange, although I have heard them in action many times and they are great amps for what styles they are intended, and any Crate amp is no comparison. The Oranges also are just on a totally different level in build quality. Once again, a Crate full of apples and Oranges comparison, or like comparing a Rolls Royce and Chevy Corvette, or....


----------



## nofearfactor

The only bad thing that I can say about the new Orange amps and cabs is that they are totally fucking ugly...still... The hot blonde chick from Fireball Ministry rocks one of the vintage Orange stacks pretty good along side the lead guitarists Traynor/Marshall stack.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1WZtZNfo58"]Fireball Ministry[/ame]


----------



## jcmjmp

nofearfactor said:


> The one thing bad thing that I can say about the Orange amps and cabs is that they are totally fucking ugly...



You can buy 'em in black, white or orange.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Their look has grown on me but nothing beats the sound/look of a Marshall.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Spot on Josh!
All true!

As to the kinds of coverings used on amps:

Cats love the fuzzy carpet covered Crates!
And I love Cats! Not the Broadway show though.


Do not think for a moment, 
that just because you might find another brand of amp covered in the pelted hairy stuff----
that it’s going to be as brutal as the Crates are.
No. It’s something only those Crates can muster up.

Even though it gets a bit un-kempt after a time,
I do think it is much more durable than Tolex.
Thats another thing: ----the toughness of Tolex,
does not seem to be as thick and everything-proof,
as whatever kind most of the amp manufacturers where using up until the late nineties.

I’ve encountered old Peavey amps, 
where you have to take persistent effort just to put any kind of marks at all on them.
Am I the only person who has noticed how most of the companies producing amps today,
are really cheap-ing out with the grade of Tolex they are now using?


----------



## Gtrman58

Starchild132 said:


> your from st louis no shit i live by Alton Illinois , its like 30 mins away from st louis



Oh yes, Alton is my "home away from home". I spend tons of time in Alton!

Hey neighbor!


----------



## Landshark

My turn! I like orange's cabs but if I ever got one I'd get a black one so it could match my marshall head. My buddy owns a crate blue voodoo and had its preamp section modded to replicate a peavey preamp... It sounded MUCH better after being modded. I know another guy from a local band that plays a crate and it always sounds bad. In my opinion orange wins on the merit of their cabs alone.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Gtrman58 said:


> Oh yes, Alton is my "home away from home". I spend tons of time in Alton!
> 
> Hey neighbor!



Arn't u lucky.


----------



## woodddj

Ugo_Von_Ogu said:


> that it’s going to be as brutal as the Crates are.
> 
> 
> now i have been reading this thread, but i got to comment on this. BRUTAL AS THE CRATES???????? now i have played my share and have even had a few crates in my life time. but i can not sit here and under stand how you can call a crate amp brutal. every crate amp i have ever own has had the worst distortion channel of any other amp i have ever played. i had to use a rocktek distortion pedal just to get a decent sound, and everyone knows how much them old rocktek pedals sucked. hell you could get em at a music store for like $15.00 brand new.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Yes, woodddj---as "Brutal" as those Crates!

There are a few Crates (solid-state) from back in the day,
that are unrivaled for a particular tone.
Only a chosen few can recognize this particular tone!
We are connoisseurs if you will---of this tone.
For what We play---no other amp has achieved, or can even approximate it.

Now it is certainly not any Classic tone,
preferred by those who are connoisseurs,
of classically definitive Great "Rock" tone---such as 
what Marshalls are proven to excel at.

But we are not looking for those "Great" classical Rock tones,
which really can only be made by "Tube" amps!

We relish the most Deadly, Grindingly Malicious Tones imaginable.
In fact, these tones cannot be imagined fully, until one dares
subject themselves to them.
It has been described as "a sickening distortion"!!!!

The Vicious tones we adore, and crave 
do not in any way express,
the overall pleasantly jovial---
and all around good natured personalities,
the majority of us, tend to have.


----------



## woodddj

i guess im not one of the chosen few. because in my opinion, i think they sound like shit. like i said (MY OWN OPINION) everybody is entitled to there own.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Ugo_Von_Ogu said:


> Yes, woodddj---
> 
> Only a chosen few can recognize this particular tone!
> We are connoisseurs if you will---of this tone.
> For what We play---no other amp has achieved, or can even approximate it.



I bet it gets the Aliens flying and the Whales are a humping too!
You so few are also so blessed with an ear that a only a deaf dog could love
all for around $50 i assume....and to think Montgomery Ward did not jump on them.....now i know why they went out of business....let alone try to compete today with WalMart and their First Act line of unique,commendable,quality,fine crafted,traditional Musical Instruments


----------



## Landshark

I like how the poll got closed before half of us voted...


----------



## thrawn86

If it were open, it'd be like 236-2, since I've only seen two die-hard supporters of Crate. This is an incredible thread.


----------



## Landshark

I think I played a crate combo once and it didn't sound terrible... but then again the owner had put Vintage 30s in it to try to help the sound... seems like they just don't have what it takes stock.

Now in Starchild's defense I will say this... I absolutely hated tube tone when I first got my TSL. In fact I almost sold it to get a Mode Four (thank God I didn't). I think I had been playing Solid state for around 5 1/2 years and had gotten so used to the sound that when I heard tube tone I disliked it. Of course couple that with the fact that I scooped the mids and played crappy guitars and you understand how different the sound was when I got my first Gibson LP and tube half stack. The difference was so drastic that I hated it and didn't play for about three weeks. Then I warmed up to it... tried to dial it in... got my solid stated eq settings out of my head... eventually I got a sound I liked. Now I can't stand the solid state tone.

He's only 16... give him time.


----------



## thrawn86

+1 to that.
When I first looked into all valve amps, I thought they all sounded like OLD OLD OLD music. The reason is the same as what you said: I played SS for a long time. As soon as I got things dialed in, I'm a Valve Convert forever.


----------



## jcmjmp

Landshark said:


> I absolutely hated tube tone when I first got my TSL.



That's because its was tube tone from a TSL. 'nuff said.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Hilarious Thread !!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

You guys need to stop, or you'll pass the Preamp Thread.


----------



## MartyStrat54

jcmjmp said:


> That's because its was tube tone from a TSL. 'nuff said.



OFF TOPIC: I know this is about Crate and Orange, but I have to ask JCMJMP the following. "How many TSL's have you tried?" "Are you saying that everyone sounded bad." I've read some of your past posts were you agree that there can be a tonal difference between the same model of amp. I again have to point out that the TSL was the flagship amp until the 410. Marshall sold a bunch of TSL's and I know a lot of people who like them. Some people aren't smart enough to own a TSL. All those knobs can be intimidating. It's been duly noted that you do not like a TSL, but just remember, not everyone on the forum shares your opinion.

Not being a hater. Just stating fact.


----------



## jcmjmp

MartyStrat54 said:


> OFF TOPIC: I know this is about Crate and Orange, but I have to ask JCMJMP the following. "How many TSL's have you tried?" "Are you saying that everyone sounded bad." I've read some of your past posts were you agree that there can be a tonal difference between the same model of amp. I again have to point out that the TSL was the flagship amp until the 410. Marshall sold a bunch of TSL's and I know a lot of people who like them. Some people aren't smart enough to own a TSL. All those knobs can be intimidating. It's been duly noted that you do not like a TSL, but just remember, not everyone on the forum shares your opinion.
> 
> Not being a hater. Just stating fact.





Yeah, not a fan of the TSL. That doesn't prevent other people from liking it and its perfectly fine that others do not share my opinion. 

I had a TSL for more than 1 year in my studio. I tried different tubes, speakers, guitars but I just didn't find a tone that I liked in the TSL. In trying other TSLs, I can't say that the tone was much different (I thought that maybe mine was a one off that didn't sound good). I bought it 1 year after they came out and went for the TSL 100 for maximum flexibility - I thought that that the TSL was basically a DSL with an extra channel. I was wrong. It doesn't sound like a DSL and at one point, I had two DSLs: 1997 DSL50 and 2001 DSL100. 

We've gone over this many times. The biggest problem I have with the TSL is the Red channel and the Clean channel. The crunch was OK. 

I still think that the TSL is better than a Crate but the Orange (even a Tiny Terror) is better IMO.

A lot of people diss the DSL. I don't care - I know what I like. There's a reason why there's so many amps out there: Some people have different tastes. 

Flagship amp or not - that doesn't mean anything in terms of tone.

Now... the DSL was made in Orange tolex, which is cool. It also had a cool name - the Orange Crunch. Gotta love that. Marshall never did that with the TSL.


----------



## Landshark

jcmjmp said:


> Yeah, not a fan of the TSL. That doesn't prevent other people from liking it and its perfectly fine that others do not share my opinion.
> 
> I had a TSL for more than 1 year in my studio. I tried different tubes, speakers, guitars but I just didn't find a tone that I liked in the TSL. In trying other TSLs, I can't say that the tone was much different (I thought that maybe mine was a one off that didn't sound good). I bought it 1 year after they came out and went for the TSL 100 for maximum flexibility - I thought that that the TSL was basically a DSL with an extra channel. I was wrong. It doesn't sound like a DSL and at one point, I had two DSLs: 1997 DSL50 and 2001 DSL100.
> 
> We've gone over this many times. The biggest problem I have with the TSL is the Red channel and the Clean channel. The crunch was OK.
> 
> I still think that the TSL is better than a Crate but the Orange (even a Tiny Terror) is better IMO.
> 
> A lot of people diss the DSL. I don't care - I know what I like. There's a reason why there's so many amps out there: Some people have different tastes.
> 
> Flagship amp or not - that doesn't mean anything in terms of tone.
> 
> Now... the DSL was made in Orange tolex, which is cool. It also had a cool name - the Orange Crunch. Gotta love that. Marshall never did that with the TSL.



They made a TSL in red tolex I know for fact. Its cool if you don't like the TSL. I get it. Just not your animal. I happen to prefer it to many of the amps... Even the 410.. Although I'd like to try the 6100. But any Marshall is definitely better then a crate IMO and in the opinion of most people here. Orange better then a TSL? Not in my book. They just aren't my sound.


----------



## woodddj

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I bet it gets the Aliens flying and the Whales are a humping too!
> You so few are also so blessed with an ear that a only a deaf dog could love
> all for around $50 i assume....and to think Montgomery Ward did not jump on them.....now i know why they went out of business....let alone try to compete today with WalMart and their First Act line of unique,commendable,quality,fine crafted,traditional Musical Instruments



them FIRST ACT amps are bad-ass. i would take one of them over a crate any day. you can get a full creamy thick distortion out of one of them bad-boys. them FIRST ACT guitars are really good. ive been thinking about buying one so i can sell it on the guitar thread and get me a 800 amp.


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Now I've no idea if folk are being facetious,
when talking about the First Act stuff atWall-Mart---and ToysR'us; 
but I think the FA stuff
is pretty good stuff---except for perhaps that little amp that comes along with the guitars.
If FA "beginner stuff" is not good, it certainly is sufficient.

The Delay pedal---which they no longer seem to make--is now a classic!
Just Google analog delay for under 35 dollars, or see what they have to say about it in the
Telecaster Guitar Forums---if you think I'm jesting.
I believe that some Boutique pedal company, most likely (and secretly) bought the rights to make them from FA;
and are most likely selling them in some fancy-smancy stomper housing 
for 200 dollars or more!

I am definitely going to get a cheap FA guitar soon, just to experiment with.
But, after this minor digression---in the contemplation of, 
the study of, and the use of
Crate amplifiers---I have discovered:

That to get the most from your Crate,
meaning
releasing the full potential of that sought after,
and most Coveted Crate Tone,
you will most likely need better speakers than what they come with!
I prefer those heaviest magnet Celestion speakers,
which I now realize as I am writing this,
were indeed Crate Cabs! that sold with the Power Block, and is now sadly
discontinued.
Fantastic Speakers for Metal of any kind---period.
Many Crates (though certainly not enough of them) came with Celestions.


----------



## Noone

This thread is hillarious. In my opinion Crates are good for the money. I've owned a couple of solid state Crates and I still have a hybrid Crate. If money is no object, then Orange would be the obvious choice if you're comparing quality of tech., and craftsmanship. And aren't most Orange amps tube amps? Are you comparing Crate solid state to Orange tube? That's all in preferance of tone (although most people prefer tube tone which is more expensive to achieve.) I had a 120watt SS Crate that was alright. The only good distortion sound I could get using it was from a pedal. Otherwise, It was reliable and effin' loud! You said this douche was laughing at you because you couldn't afford his amp? That's lame. I'm sure if you had the money you'd buy a big ole badass Marshall tube amp right?!? Again, this thread is hillarious!


----------



## MartyStrat54

According to the rules of the forum, one out of every 43 threads has to be hilarious. Sometimes this means bringing in noobs from other forums to start multiple threads here. This creates mass hysteria that can also be viewed as humorous, hilarious and just damn funny.

So enjoy yourself. I feel this thread may go past 10 pages. Just what the forum wants...hot, active threads.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

woodddj said:


> them FIRST ACT amps are bad-ass. i would take one of them over a crate any day. you can get a full creamy thick distortion out of one of them bad-boys. them FIRST ACT guitars are really good. ive been thinking about buying one so i can sell it on the guitar thread and get me a 800 amp.


I have a Crate JCN (not)800 i'll trade ya....it even has the original slo-blow fuse in it
i bought it at Clover and Fields years ago...now that company knew hoe to market a great product....i even got the Balck Friday discount....
20% off of sanity and a full 50% off list price....gotta love those old chain stores...they had the best shit you could get


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I have a Crate JCN (not)800 i'll trade ya....it even has the original slo-blow fuse in it



The nothing like a NOS Slow-Blo fuse in a JCN 

They just don't make fuses like they used to. I'll trade you the Crate for a pack of strings and an autographed pic.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I have a Crate JCN (not)800 i'll trade ya....it even has the original slo-blow fuse in it
> i bought it at Clover and Fields years ago...now that company knew hoe to market a great product....i even got the Balck Friday discount....
> 20% off of sanity and a full 50% off list price....gotta love those old chain stores...they had the best shit you could get



Shit...i forgot to mention all the can (beer) stains on the top of the cab...i would be such an untrusty trader if i did not mention that it also doubled as a coaster for the whole band...and the White dust cap is now a funky yellow from all the weed...i mean cigarette smoke...but it also colored the tone nicely


----------



## woodddj

hay marty, you got any of those NOS Slow-Blow fuses for sale. im thinking about upgradeing my First Act amp. right now the amp has a killer sound out of it, but im thinking if i added one of those NOS SLow-Blow fused, it would sound even better than a 800.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well you should know that to obtain that sweet Crate tone, the Slo-Blow fuse had to be designed extra long to handle the load. These are two and a half inch long fuses. Now I know people who have tried to replace them with two regular length fuses and a wad of aluminum foil. This can result in (sic) crappy sound.

I would advise looking on EBAY for one of these. Beware of cheap Chinese imitations. They look identical to an OE NOS Crate Slo-Blow, but the end caps screw off of the Chinese fuse. Don't be fooled.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well you should know that to obtain that sweet Crate tone, the Slo-Blow fuse had to be designed extra long to handle the load. These are two and a half inch long fuses. Now I know people who have tried to replace them with two regular length fuses and a wad of aluminum foil. This can result in (sic) crappy sound.
> 
> I would advise looking on EBAY for one of these. Beware of cheap Chinese imitations. They look identical to an OE NOS Crate Slo-Blow, but the end caps screw off of the Chinese fuse. Don't be fooled.



now i know thats the reason for this



thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make...


----------



## Landshark

Noone said:


> And aren't most Orange amps tube amps? Are you comparing Crate solid state to Orange tube?



Orange doesn sell some solid state combos... I think. But even those would be better then Crate. Buut in general, yes, we are comparing solid state crap... I mean Crate, to tube Orange.


----------



## Landshark

You know Marty, This thread reminds me of the Noobs not Boobs thread... Being that Crate amps would be for noobs, and orange amps would get you boobs.

Just some of the let downs of Crate vs the upside of Orange


----------



## MartyStrat54

Landshark said:


> You know Marty, This thread reminds me of the Noobs not Boobs thread... Being that Crate amps would be for noobs, and orange amps would get you boobs.
> 
> Just some of the let downs of Crate vs the upside of Orange



I like the way you look at things. I mean an orange could remind you of a boob. As in, "I slowly reached under her shirt and her perfect orange sized boobs ached for my touch."

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Landshark

Exactly what I meant!

And a noob wouldn't be constatntly tweaking that orange sized boob... but the knobs on his Crate amp trying to find a tone that works.

We might also recognize that a grape fruit is similar to an orange, but larger in size, which is somewhat more desirable.


----------



## thrawn86

Well, down the hatch with some crow....
One of my brothers has a Crate SS halfstack, like a GR900 or something...I don't really remember the model number, but it's an 80w head. Anywho, he plays a standard Strat though it. I have to say this:

It is the best Solid State half stack I have ever heard.

We were over there tonight and I really couldn't believe my ears....and no, they weren't drunk ears, either. He plays really well, so that has much to do with it, but he also doesn't scoop the mids and all that jazz. Again, if it works for you, do it. I still love my Marshall better of course......


----------



## jcmjmp

I prefer Orange to Clementine.


----------



## Lucifuge

jcmjmp said:


> I prefer Orange to Clementine.



No way man! Clementines are much better!! But you can also buy those in crates...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Well, down the hatch with some crow....
> One of my brothers has a Crate SS halfstack, like a GR900 or something...I don't really remember the model number, but it's an 80w head. Anywho, he plays a standard Strat though it. I have to say this:
> 
> It is the best Solid State half stack I have ever heard.
> 
> We were over there tonight and I really couldn't believe my ears....and no, they weren't drunk ears, either. He plays really well, so that has much to do with it, but he also doesn't scoop the mids and all that jazz. Again, if it works for you, do it. I still love my Marshall better of course......



How did Crate manage to hoard all the NOS Slow Blows?...They may not make great amps but they rule in protecting that ss tone
Dude...you have to check to see if those are NOS or the new China versions so we can compare them better.....I heard the new Slow-Blows were made in the same factory as the new Celestions


----------



## AdamR

Ive never played a Orange but Im pretty sure they have to be better then the junk Crates Ive played.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Landshark said:


> Exactly what I meant! We might also recognize that a grape fruit is similar to an orange, but larger in size, which is somewhat more desirable.



I see you know your fruit. And yes, the next level is the cantaloupe. Then a large Honey Dew and then the watermelons. The watermelons come in all sizes, but they are all huge. Some look like beach balls and others like the Goodyear blimp. Regardless, much more than a handful.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Well, down the hatch with some crow....
> One of my brothers has a Crate SS halfstack, like a GR900 or something...I don't really remember the model number, but it's an 80w head. Anywho, he plays a standard Strat though it. I have to say this:
> 
> It is the best Solid State half stack I have ever heard.
> 
> We were over there tonight and I really couldn't believe my ears....and no, they weren't drunk ears, either. He plays really well, so that has much to do with it, but he also doesn't scoop the mids and all that jazz. Again, if it works for you, do it. I still love my Marshall better of course......



There's no need to eat any crow or apologize. This is your brother's gear. You don't have to justify what he plays. Good for him. You got a Marshall my brother...rock on!


----------



## thrawn86

No, not apologetic. But I actually was impressed with what it was capable of producing. Again, not as awesome as an all valve Marshall, but I have definately heard some other brands of tube amps that sound much worse than his baby. For instance, the aforementioned Blue Voodoo.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I used to own a 1968 all tube Kalamazoo Reverb 12. It was an EL84 amp and I would put it up against any Crate. It was a big boy too. 12 watts of raw tube power going to a 10-inch speaker. It had 12AX7's instead of the 6EU7's that a lot of small amps had. It was hand built, point to point wiring with over sized transformers. Damn! I wish I still had it. I think it cost me like $89 dollars at a high priced music store. They go for $250 to $300 now...if you can find one. 

Remember KALAMAZOO??? (Made by Gibson of course.)


----------



## thrawn86

No, sorry. They don't let me out much.


----------



## thrawn86

Again, I voted Orange simply because they're renown for their tone. I'll take a tube amp over a SS 99 times out of 100.

Out of curiosity, how does an Orange sound compared to a Marshall? I stated previously that I've never played through one, but I really don't know what they are like.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

thrawn86 said:


> Again, I voted Orange simply because they're renown for their tone. I'll take a tube amp over a SS 99 times out of 100.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how does an Orange sound compared to a Marshall? I stated previously that I've never played through one, but I really don't know what they are like.



Orange's are great backup amps for marshalls they have a real 60's marshall type of sound!


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> Again, I voted Orange simply because they're renown for their tone. I'll take a tube amp over a SS 99 times out of 100.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how does an Orange sound compared to a Marshall? I stated previously that I've never played through one, but I really don't know what they are like.



This is the tone of an Orange Tiny Terror (yup, that's me playing guitar in an STP tribute) through an oversize 2x12 cab equipped with V30s. No effects or pedals. That's just guitar->Wah->Amp.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atv0kpGhtv8]YouTube - UNGLUED - a STP tribute - perform Dead & Bloated followed by Down[/ame]

Sounds pretty damn sweet, but many say that the Vox Night Train is better. Note articulation is excellent. The Orange rocker has less of an upper mids emphasis and sounds closer to a Marshall. Lots of balls on those.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

is the Marshall on the left just for looks?....i assume its a backup rig


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> is the Marshall on the left just for looks?....i assume its a backup rig



The JCM800 2204 is there for different tunes. Its not a back up. I use both, depending on the tone I'm going for.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

I found a vid of starchild singing trough his crate, awsome tone, great for his music style:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysqh1uzqGrc&feature=related]YouTube - Chubby cuppy cake boy[/ame]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> I found a vid of starchild singing trough his crate, awsome tone, great for his music style:



See...now if he would just try that thru my DSL it would be great....funny the song is about sweets when it looks like he could lose about 40lb's


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> See...now if he would just try that thru my DSL it would be great....funny the song is about sweets when it looks like he could lose about 40lb's



40 pounds??? Hell, more like a 100 pounds. That's a ridiculously fat kid. His heart is already straining to keep his fat ass alive. However, his 5'2", 280 pound mother thinks he is just a darling. Fried chicken and Lay's potato chips anyone?


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

MartyStrat54 said:


> 40 pounds??? Hell, more like a 100 pounds. That's a ridiculously fat kid. His heart is already straining to keep his fat ass alive. However, his 5'2", 280 pound mother thinks he is just a darling. Fried chicken and Lay's potato chips anyone?



You think he's fat ?

watch this kid hes even worst :

YouTube - Fat Kid Dancing HILARIOUS


----------



## MartyStrat54

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> You think he's fat ?
> 
> watch this kid hes even worst :
> 
> YouTube - Fat Kid Dancing HILARIOUS



Let me break this down for you. First, is this a dude or a chick? Looks like a dude, but the shirt with the marigolds on it is pretty much a woosie outfit.

Second. Yes this kid is a super fat ass. His/her head is as big as a bowling ball. A lot bigger than the other fat boy. He/she has no neck. His/her fat, heavy head has sunk in between his shoulders. This is because his/her bones are still soft. This kid will be like this the rest of their life...no neck and a big, fat head.

Third. This kid wouldn't be able to perform if his/her fat ass wasn't parked on the couch. In titty bars it's called chair dancing. This kid probably can't run 20 feet and when he/she does run you would call it a moderate waddling, not running.

I wonder if the mother made this video? If she did and she aired it, she has no concern about her child. It was probably made by a deranged babysitter who is gambling that no family member will see this.

I always have to wonder about the motivation of putting fat kids out in the public eye. 10 years from now he/she will be so fat that they will be restricted to a special bed designed to handle 1500 pounds.

BTW-This kid plays a Crate. He/she ate all of the Oranges.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

thats just disturbing !! whats wrong with these parents ???
wow ...this is way off topic man !! ...sorry .. !!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> running.
> BTW-This kid plays a Crate. He/she ate all of the Oranges.


Shit. ate all the oranges?.....the kid ate the mom. thats why she is not around
its not even bad yet....just wait till that kid gets an X-Box


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Shit. ate all the oranges?.....the kid ate the mom. thats why she is not around
> its not even bad yet....just wait till that kid gets an X-Box



Is there a special disability handset for X-Box? Because if there isn't, there is no way that this fat fingered kid is going to be able to push the right buttons.

I forgot about the mom. May she rest in peace.

MORE FOOD!!! I WANT MY TWINKIES NOW!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Lassie says


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Argue with Super overweight Woman...I dare you


----------



## thrawn86

^^^^^^^
Have people no self-awareness anymore?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Lassie says




Mother fucking hilarious !!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Mother fucking hilarious !!!!



I did not do that either i found it on the web


----------



## Buggs.Crosby




----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


>



They sell these at "Adult Stores." They're called pocket pussies.

:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> They sell these at "Adult Stores." They're called pocket pussies.
> 
> :eek2::eek2:


Get rid of the teeth and i might use it for a quickie


----------



## MartyStrat54

Aw hell that's the fun of it. Getting the right bite.:eek2::eek2:


----------



## bro blue

Dang - stay away for a while and things get strange.

I have had two Crate amps. The first was a V33H, 30 watts and EL84s. Great cleans but the drive channel sounded like mud with a wet blanket thrown over it. The second was a V100H. It was a very good amp. Great cleans, great OD, and I could switch it to 50 watts for quicker breakup. The only reason I don't have it is because I sold it for more than I bought it for.

Does Crate make some good amps? Yes. Are the majority of them good? Hellz naw. 

Orange. Even the Crush 30R is a pretty decent amp. The TTs are awesome, the Rockers are sonic sex. 

You can get good tone from some Crates. Orange is like a blowjob for the eardrum.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

bro blue said:


> Orange is like a blowjob for the eardrum.



There once was a man from Nantucket his dick was so big he could suck it...he said with a grin as he wiped of his chin if my ear was a cunt i'd suck it...never heard about the Eardrum part


----------



## DaCookieMonster

Starchild132 said:


> i have owned an GFx 120 and its a fucking beast its sounds just as good as my friends MArshall Mg100hfx



Well there's you're god dang problem!! Marshall solid state suck! I am gonna say it! They suck! I hate to offend people, but they do. I can confidently say that my kustom practice amp sounds better than crate amps. Or marshall solid states for that matter. My Jcm-2000 dsl is amazing though. The only amps that sound better are other marshalls(old plexis sound better, thats all.) Hiwatts and Orange have signature sounds, and I like both, but they are different. As my drummer always says whenever a piece of band equipment is not working, "get a marshall!"
Pls not a solid st8 at that. or an avm. Just get an al valve marshall. pls. You will not regret. ENGL are good too, but once again, different.


----------



## Noone

Wow, I was going to throw in another 2 cents about Crate vs. Orange but.......that first fat kid was just disturbing. This thread has gone from hilarious to ludicrous! Anyway, I think the original poster was comparing SS Crate to tube Orange. If he is still around here in all the ridiculousnessicity then I would tell him that I used to like SS better--until I got a tube amp. Now there is no other way other than tube! Playing a SS with pride may say something about self-awareness speaking of self-awareness.


----------



## Landshark

Noone said:


> Wow, I was going to throw in another 2 cents about Crate vs. Orange but.......that first fat kid was just disturbing. This thread has gone from hilarious to ludicrous! Anyway, I think the original poster was comparing SS Crate to tube Orange. If he is still around here in all the ridiculousnessicity then I would tell him that I used to like SS better--until I got a tube amp. Now there is no other way other than tube! Playing a SS with pride may say something about self-awareness speaking of self-awareness.



I was the same way. I hated the sound I got out of my TSL when I first played it because I had played SS for a long time. I just didn't know any better.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Are you finding that chewy magic rub yet?


----------



## thrawn86

I'm still trying to find out which one makes the amp work less harder.


----------



## Landshark

MartyStrat54 said:


> Are you finding that chewy magic rub yet?



I found it around 8-ish on my amp!
HAHA!



thrawn86 said:


> I'm still trying to find out which one makes the amp work less harder.



I found out the amp works less harder when the tranformer doesn't have a short in it It was fixed though

I hear crates work less harder then oranges...


----------



## thrawn86

Wow. This thread really is like a depressed man that surrounded himself with every sugary coated item known to man and proceeded to eat.....*it's really let itself go!*

So really. Crate vs. Orange.....how can we be _sure_ that one is better than the other?








Ahhh, screw it. Crate pretty much sucks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, the problem is you are dragging a dead horse around. StarChild is long gone and it was fun when he was getting irate and posting shit about the beauty of a Crate. Now that he's gone, the thread went in a completely different direction. Sort of like a soapbox to stand on and talk about nothing.

But hey...that's what make the forum so cool.


----------



## jcmjmp

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well, the problem is you are dragging a dead horse around. StarChild is long gone and it was fun when he was getting irate and posting shit about the beauty of a Crate. Now that he's gone, the thread went in a completely different direction. Sort of like a soapbox to stand on and talk about nothing.



Yeah, it was fun to see what Starchild would post next. Ahhh, the good 'ol days. LOL!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Isn't it amazing the thoughts and comments that came out of his head? And did I mention he was a little on the stubborn side?


----------



## Landshark

MartyStrat54 said:


> Isn't it amazing the thoughts and comments that came out of his head? And did I mention he was a little on the stubborn side?



He was really cocky and condescending to... and then if you acted the same way toward him, he'd be like, "hey you don't gotta be a dick about it."

Hey on a side note... That Vox sounds AMAZING!


----------



## DaCookieMonster

Orange pwns crate, why are we still here?


----------



## Noone

Who is Starchild? What's a Crate vs. Orange? Where am I? That first fat kid is giving me nightmares!! Did someone say 'Vox?" What about Crate vs. Vox? I have to say--Vox makes some of the ugliest cabs I've ever seen!


----------



## Landshark

Noone said:


> Who is Starchild? What's a Crate vs. Orange? Where am I? That first fat kid is giving me nightmares!! Did someone say 'Vox?" What about Crate vs. Vox? I have to say--Vox makes some of the ugliest cabs I've ever seen!



That's why I'm playing it through a Marshall cab!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Little story I made:

StarChild: Hi, I'm Starchild, I am an amazing kid and I want a new band, I own a QTX guitar and a Crate amp (ROCK N ROLL)
The other marshall forum members: We own SLX's, 2203's, VM's, Plexis and stuff, we have Gibson guitars, Kramers, and Fenders.
StarChild: My solid state Crate is better than all of your amps, and QTX guitars slay Gibsons.
All the other Marshall forum members: LET'S KICK HIS ASS! We can't tell what hapened to him after this moment, since this forum isn't 18+. No one knows how Starchild is doing now. 

Just had to write this.


----------



## solarburn

If I don't get spaid soon I'm going to get so fat from eating this cake and ice cream...


What?


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> If I don't get laid soon I'm going to get so fat from eating this cake and ice cream...
> 
> 
> What?



i think you posted in the wrong thread. you need to go to the how to get girls thread. LOL


----------



## RazorDave

Crate is a nice entry level brand. Starchild sounds like a really young dude. Not trying to lump all the kids and say theyre all like that. Its like going on you tube, and getting in the middle of a metallica vs megadeth shoot out!. Bullets flying all over the place from 12 year old kiddies. Marty friedman has nice culier hair than kirk hammett dammit!


----------



## thrawn86

+1 Razor.

That's been the general concensus on Crate here: They're ok, but not great. We went way overboard with Starchild.

Is this thread ever going to die? I'm beginning to believe it won't!


----------



## MartyStrat54

This thread is safe. I just applied for a thread extension and ADWEX approved it. We can continue this thread without the OP. This means that we can take this thread into what ever direction we want to. StarChild has lost his rights to this thread.

What's better...Crate or Bugera?

Who's the hottest young female singer?

What do you do when an unknown girl puts her tongue in your ear in a public place?

Do you change your underpants at least once a month?

These are just a few topics that you can play around with.


----------



## thrawn86

I change the underpants but refuse to bathe. Six months is my limit, and then it's off to the river. I shoot for spring and fall, as the winter bath can be excruciating to the contracting parts of the male body.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's why the male human is the only mammal without a "bone" inside of his penis. All other mammals require the moving of a bone to get an erection. Hence the term, "Boner."

Is this the direction we are going to take the thread? You know, your scrotum and penis shrinking in icy cold water and only bathing every six months. Wasn't there a guy like that on the remake of the "Dukes Of Hazzard?" He wore the armadillo hat, trench coat and dirty underpants.

Also, we did not apply for a thread extension for, "Need A Center Brace." It will be risky to continue posting unrelated material on that thread. Although defunct, the OP still has full control over that thread. Of course, this excludes the Cornhole family.


----------



## thrawn86

We need one for the Schaefer LP sale too. 

Here's a disturbing trend. This isn't specifically to Crate and Orange, but it definately applies.

When in Sacramento CA last week, I went to the large GC on Alta Arden. I waltzed in, looking to play a few Marshall's I don't own. To my dismay, there was only one 'rack' or section of Marshalls, and it was only one side of the rack that it occupied (mind you there are like 6 or more racks just for guitar amps there). They had a JVM 205C, a Haze 40 and an MG100 half stack. THAT'S IT, MAN. The Haze didn't even have a power cord for it, so I just said Screw it and played the JVM(which is my new GAS item). I looked the racks over in disbelief. Upon inspection of the whole store, I found one used VM for sale, and four other used JVM's of various wattage and model. No MA's, no Class 5, no Haze 15, no 1960 cabs, not a one DSL remnant....not even a Marshall in the 'Premium' room.

Looking at the other amps, there were a variety of Peavey and Fender amps....more Fenders than anything. Some cheapo stuff, I don't remember what....probably some Crate mixed in there. I suppose the Marshall's could have been cleaned out during the holiday season, but by the looks of it, this is the setup they've been using for a while.

Point of my story is this: A lot of what I saw was lower-end stuff. Maybe that doesn't suprise many of you, but this is a big store in a major US city. People here have money. They spend it. They want the best. And all they had to offer were a bunch of low to mid level amps.....and just a few high level. If this is the trend, kids like Starchild are bound to keep popping up more often. Why? When they go to GC, they'll usually be playing through some 'Crate' level amp, instead of an 'Orange' level amp. They think it sounds awesome because they haven't compared it to anything with real guts. The JVM was the exception in the racks, since it's pretty incredible. But very sad that this is the trend.


----------



## Landshark

At our local GC it's the same way... but it's always been that way. They have 2 or 3 MG full stacks, one of them is the red half stack with the black b cab under it, and a crap ton of line 6, raven, vox modeling amps... that sort of stuff. I think the nicest new amps are the Peavey tube combos which most of the younger crowd stay away from. I've seen two 1960 cabs there, and one was used, a used DSL MLB, but the only thing worth even looking at is a used 1973 JTM 45... which they won't even let you crank.


----------



## Purgasound

Crate versus Bugera, hmmm....

I think the only justifiable way to make that comparison is to take each amp and bash them into each other and then see which amp can be beaten more and still be able to amplify sound...

I think that's more suitable as doing an A/B just sounds silly.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

We could make this thread a would star child ever come back on this forum thread

But more fun is a the let's talk about girls thread !


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

You guy's have to see this, look how the neck almost breaks at the end of the vid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXprhM5qfT0&feature=channel]YouTube - Frank Hannon's poor mans whammy bar[/ame]

LOL!!


----------



## wegman

I can't wait to try that on my Les Paul Custom.........NOT!


----------



## jcmjmp

wegman said:


> I can't wait to try that on my Les Paul Custom.........NOT!



LOL! Randy Rhoads used to do that all the time on his Custom LP. I have a couple of set neck guitars and I bend the neck on them. Just don't overdo it and you'll be fine.

Frank Hannon is a great guitarist BTW.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I've seen that before and it's pretty cool. It does sound like a whammy. For an intro, you can get away with that, but for whammy parts during a song it could get a little difficult.

Anyway...we have complete control over this thread. Post whatever you feel like.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

WoW this thread is still alive !!!


----------



## Landshark

We could do something a little more comparable... Like Crate vs Line 6...

Or Vox vs Orange? I think the information on Vox vs Orange would be more useful since Crates aren't going to get a good representative with Starchild gone.


----------



## thrawn86

Crate vs. Line 6!!!! Freaking Genius!!!  Well, in that case I'd have to go with Crate, since Line 6 is the fakest sounding amp line on the planet.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> This means that we can take this thread into what ever direction we want to.



in that case....(you must sing along with this one)

My penis once jumped in the ocean
my penis once swam out to sea
my penis got hijacked by pirates
oh please pay the ransom for me
and
bring back
bring back 
oh bring back my penis to me...to me!


----------



## solarburn

Oh boy...:eek2:


----------



## thrawn86

For some reason, I feel the urge to sing some King Missile.


----------



## RazorDave

I agree with what thrawn is saying about not having nice marshalls at guitar center. Guitar Center is all about the money, and what sells the most. Most snot nose kids dont even like marshalls. It takes experience to know that less is more sometimes. These kids for the most part are looking for crates, line 6's anything that can saturate goobbss of distortion, so it can feedback everytime they stop for a sec. Plus, its very unlikely that mommy and daddy are gonna shell 2000+ for a beginner. It has happened though LOL. I guess my point is that guitar center caters to what sells the most, and who they sell it to. Unfortunatly theres less pros that are looking for great amps then there are new comers looking to get their first amp. I will say though, at the 1st class guitar centers that Ive been to, like the main hollywood and vegas stores. They have just about everything. Marshalls, Boogies, Diezels, Blackstars, etc! Especially Crates!!!!!!hahah


----------



## RazorDave

You aint cool unless you pee in yo pants!


----------



## RazorDave

Sorry guys. Just bored and having a little fun


----------



## MartyStrat54

Not a problem. This thread no longer belongs to Starchild. You can post whatever you want. Get it on!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

My Penis is big
My Penis is small
sometimes i look down and i have no Penis at all


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and this one is for Thwrawn

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
And my penis was missing again
This happens all the time
It's detachable
This comes in handy a lot of the time
I can leave it home when I think it's going to get me in trouble
Or I can rent it out when I don't need it

But now and then I go to a party
Get drunk
And the next morning I can't for the life of me
Remember what I did with it
First I looked around my apartment
And I couldn't find it
So I called up the place where the party was
They hadn't seen it either
I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
'Cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
But not this time
So I told them if it pops up to let me know.

I called a few people who were at the party
But they were no help either
I was starting to get desperate
I really don't like being without my penis for too long
It makes me feel like less of a man
And I really hate to have to sit down every time I take a leak

After a few hours of searching the house
And calling everyone I could think of
I was starting to get very depressed
So I went to the Kiev and ate breakfast.
Then as I walked down Second Avenue toward St. Mark's Place
Where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street
I saw my penis lying on a blanket next to a broken toaster oven
Some guy was selling it
I had to buy it off him
He wanted 22 bucks but I talked him down to 17
I took it home
Washed it off
And put it back on
I was happy again
Complete
People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached
But I don't know
Even though sometimes it's a pain in the ass
I like having a detachable penis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLB_3i9hn4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTeffP2uxsU[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

When I stated that Starchild had lost his legal right to this thread (because of my petitioning the Forum Moderators with a writ of Loosium Ye Threadium) I had no idea that the topics would go back to things like a detachable penis. Even worse than this, pic's posted of new CRATE amps.

I was hoping that the topics would be stuff like, "Tricks that girls do with big boobs."

"How to drink warm beer without puking."

"Love Dolls-Fact or Fiction."

"She was on the rag, but too drunk to know it."

This is what I was hoping for. Detachable penis. I thought maybe it went up your hole like a scared little rabbit. I will say that I'm glad you found it.

Let's stir this thread up with some interesting topics like pic's of Line 6 and detachable vaginas.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> I was hoping that the topics would be stuff like, "Tricks that girls do with big boobs."


 like these?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGuCFE2AO-4&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRGjppBpBzk[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> When I stated that Starchild had lost his legal right to this thread (because of my petitioning the Forum Moderators with a writ of Loosium Ye Threadium) I had no idea that the topics would go back to things like a detachable penis. Even worse than this, pic's posted of new CRATE amps.
> 
> I was hoping that the topics would be stuff like, "Tricks that girls do with big boobs."
> 
> "How to drink warm beer without puking."
> 
> "Love Dolls-Fact or Fiction."
> 
> "She was on the rag, but too drunk to know it."
> 
> This is what I was hoping for. Detachable penis. I thought maybe it went up your hole like a scared little rabbit. I will say that I'm glad you found it.
> 
> Let's stir this thread up with some interesting topics like pic's of Line 6 and detachable vaginas.


----------



## solarburn

Buggs.Crosby said:


> like these?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGuCFE2AO-4&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRGjppBpBzk


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah...boob tricks. How do you think they do it? I'd love that first girl at a beer party. I'd like to see what she could do with an aluminum can. She'd have to have a bullet for a nipple.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

.


----------



## MartyStrat54

On no...a computer virus on the forum. Run for your lives!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

it would not post the right link...i'll fix it
Edit...it still wont work and that sucks....the vid was a chic making fart noises with her boobs...then blowing bubbles with them....i will find another source for it


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I just posted this on the BooB thread, but I'll put it here as well.

And how are your balls today???

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0AlcVU-de4[/ame]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Ha..Ha...thats funny as Fuck.....but that stuff is to expensive for my budget
so i will continue to use the same 50 grit paper i wipe my ass with


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'd let her wipe my old balls off any day.


----------



## kevinredSG

ugh....i hate crate....the world would be a better place without them.


----------



## thrawn86

I was watching Pawn Stars on the History channel tonight and some lady brought in an antique chair which doubled as a 'potty' chair. In the background, on the shelf behind the counter, was a Line 6 head, probably a Spyder II. It would have gone perfectly in the potty chair!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> I was watching Pawn Stars on the History channel tonight and some lady brought in an antique chair which doubled as a 'potty' chair. In the background, on the shelf behind the counter, was a Line 6 head, probably a Spyder II. It would have gone perfectly in the potty chair!


I watched that to dude...it was a spyder2.....wonder if they paid more than $40 for it.....and pink flames on an H.D....not on my worst day lol...i bet Chumley thought that chair doubled as a salad bowl before he relised what it was......time to toss!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I just posted this on the BooB thread, but I'll put it here as well.
> 
> And how are your balls today???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0AlcVU-de4



LOL!! That's Joy from my name is Earl isn't it ?


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Cool dutch guitarist vid: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UJXHS1xSgw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah did you notice the Strat had Soapbars and possibly a modified bridge? The Whammy Bar was missing.


----------



## solarburn

That was some tastee play'n!


----------



## luekemeyer

Hey guys, I'm selling a Crate Head loaded with Groove Tubes, and I'll throw in a POD X3 that has the newest Crate modeling downloads. If you buy it now, I'll throw in 2 russian whores.


----------



## MartyStrat54

How much for just the two Russian whores?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

luekemeyer said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling a Crate Head loaded with Groove Tubes, and I'll throw in a POD X3 that has the newest Crate modeling downloads. If you buy it now, I'll throw in 2 russian whores.


So you want to destroy our hearing and give us some shankers? and i thought you loved us


----------



## luekemeyer

Buggs.Crosby said:


> So you want to destroy our hearing and give us some shankers? and i thought you loved us



And I do, these are some good whores.


----------



## kebek

orange


----------



## 57 Stratman

Okay, lets pretend that we all graduated from kindergarten and act our respective ages. I played through an orange cab once and it was awesome, but it was my DSL 100 that was creating the blast that came out of it. So, I obviously have no opinion and can only hope you somehow form your own by playing through your crate and then maybe going to a shop that carries orange and try that rig out. Make your own comparisons and then come back and tell us what YOU think. They're your ears bro, you'll know what you like and don't like. And you might have fun too. Can't wait to read your results, cause that's why I read these threads, so I get informed. Not to read insults. And hey, we all own what we can afford. You'd laugh @ my rig cause it be a heinz 57, but it works, and it works for me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't think you were around when this thread originated. You would have had to been there to know what went on with the OP. He is long gone now and this has turned into a "junk" thread. Most of the posts are off topic and that's fine, because this thread is no longer active in regard to the original topic.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and i still can't find my Penis


----------



## Landshark

Buggs.Crosby said:


> and i still can't find my Penis



You poor poor man... I don't envy you at all. LOL!


----------



## MartyStrat54

This foolish BS needs to come to a stop. Where is StarChild? He was the glue that held this thread together. I really miss him. He was a class act. It's just that I was too old to be in his class act.


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> This foolish BS needs to come to a stop. Where is StarChild? He was the glue that held this thread together. I really miss him. He was a class act. It's just that I was too old to be in his class act.



Not a class act, but a First Act, presently.


----------



## solarburn

Now you guys did it! You embarrassed us here on the forum with all your nonsense.

Each of you pull a pube for your penance!


----------



## thrawn86

_I feel it's time to necropost here on the eve of the Four Month Anniversary of the Last Post in this thread and remind everyone that, although we have our differences, be they 900 vs. 6100, DSL vs. SLP or whatever you please, just take some time to read through this thread again and re-live the futility that was STARCHILD132.

Because none of us could possibly be this bad._


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> you know if you guys don't want to talk about crate or orange than get off my thread because if you want to talk about marshall then go to the marshall threads, oh yeah i saw that thread with the dude with the van halen paint job, all he was trying to do was sell that guitar had one of you guys asked him if he would trade it plus money for a JCM he probably would have told you that he would trade it and cash but no you guys had to sit there and give him shit for wanting to sell it and not putting all the "information" don't see why everybody here gangs up on somebody,



_This is one of my favorite highlights, since he sticks up for another doomed-to-infamy member, Panterrra6669a or whatever with the Schaefer Les Paul._


----------



## SilverEra

Crates or Oranges? - Harmony Central Forums


----------



## SilverEra

...oh, and just stumbled upon this... _LOOK WHO IT IS!_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWKVUE1gvqA]YouTube - Just Jammin[/ame]

Yep, Starchild with his crate in the backround, both working together to create awesome tone!


----------



## Marshall Mann

SilverEra said:


> ...oh, and just stumbled upon this... _LOOK WHO IT IS!_
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin
> 
> Yep, Starchild with his crate in the backround, both working together to create awesome tone!



Jeezus That’s horrible! 


I have heard better tones emanating from my ass in the morning after breakfast at Denny's! 

Please leave this properly buried!


----------



## SilverEra

The first 3 seconds sound like morse code.


----------



## Marshall Mann

SilverEra said:


> The first 3 seconds sound like morse code.



LOL!

I think you might be giving him too much credit Silver! Morse code takes some amount of talent!

I like the way he has to stare at his chording hand to play power chords! Nice!


----------



## eljeffebrown

SilverEra said:


> ...oh, and just stumbled upon this... _LOOK WHO IT IS!_
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin
> 
> Yep, Starchild with his crate in the backround, both working together to create awesome tone!



My response to all of this shit! My little Crate 15 watter sounding better than his full stack and still sounding like shit! fantastic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqiLx-3g4js]YouTube - At The Gates - Blinded By Fear Cover[/ame]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

eljeffebrown said:


> My response to all of this shit! My little Crate 15 watter sounding better than his full stack and still sounding like shit! fantastic!
> 
> YouTube - At The Gates - Blinded By Fear Cover



sounds like a 900


----------



## bloosman1

I like my Orange (sniffle).


----------



## thrawn86

SilverEra said:


> The first 3 seconds sound like morse code.



Silver, you rock man! Post of the thread for bringing that one up. Love your comment on the vid page: _SELL THE CRATE AND BUY A MARSHALL!! _


----------



## MartyStrat54

"...bullshit how about you post a vid of you playing on YouTube and I'll do the same, let's see who sounds/plays better." STARCHILD132 (Quote was edited for grammatical errors...and there were quite a few.)

Well he did put up a vid and I will agree with everyone. That is undoubtedly the thinnest tone from a stack that I have ever heard.

I am feeling ashamed. HC had him going for 12 pages of pure Starchild. I actually went through all 12 pages. He called a 13 year old a fa**ot and that really warmed things up.

And yes, kudos to Silver Era for finding all the "gems" in regard to our little boy wonder. I'm sure he is older and wiser now. Maybe he'll return for a second shot.


----------



## thrawn86

OK, here's the really desparate thing about the poor kid. Look at the time sig on his last post here, and then go to HC and look at the first post of that thread.....note the time sig. He went from here to there in 10 MINUTES after getting flamed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I like how you can hear him slamming the strings ABOVE the volume of the amp. Mom and Dad musta told him to turn it down.

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

I posted a couple of comments to his VID.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wonder who the one vote was for CRATE? Someone who liked them I guess.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> I wonder who the one vote was for CRATE? Someone who liked them I guess.



I can only think of one......I dont want to give it away, but his initials are S.T.


----------



## jcmjmp

SilverEra said:


> ...oh, and just stumbled upon this... _LOOK WHO IT IS!_
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin
> 
> Yep, Starchild with his crate in the backround, both working together to create awesome tone!



WOW ! We've found Startchild! Awesome! 

That must be solid state... sounds awfully buzzy thin to me, not counting the fact that you hear the strings hitting the frets more than the amp.

I wonder if Crate will consider giving him an edorsement deal?


----------



## thrawn86

He favorited a Digimon video on his homepage.........

....Just below his "hobbies" section, which included 'burning guitars' (lol, he should burn all of those), 'U.F.O.'s' (because maybe they will like him), 'sex' (not likely), 'drugs' (no big suprise there), and 'rock n' roll' (if by rock n' roll you mean crap). Nice try.


----------



## thrawn86

jcmjmp said:


> I wonder if Crate will consider giving him an edorsement deal?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i was nice and said hi as well


----------



## SilverEra

Just found this post by Starchild on the *15th* page of the *"NOOBS NOT BOOBS"* thread...



Starchild132 said:


> first off i dont see what noobs have to do with with music unless your just picking up an instrument in which there is no shame in admitting that so don't hate on someone until you find out what there are talking about







Did he _seriously_ not figure out what the thread was about by the *15th FUCKING PAGE?!?*


----------



## SilverEra

Also, everyone remember to drop Starchild a line on his video complimenting him on his _unique_ tone. And tell him to come back to the Marshall forum, we are sorry for expressing our opinions and we find him a very welcome addition into the _Crate-Using-Marshall-Forum-Community!_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWKVUE1gvqA]YouTube - Just Jammin[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Must be getting that great tone due to the Slayer beanie.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

SilverEra said:


> Also, everyone remember to drop Starchild a line on his video complimenting him on his _unique_ tone. And tell him to come back to the Marshall forum, we are sorry for expressing our opinions and we find him a very welcome addition into the _Crate-Using-Marshall-Forum-Community!_
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin



i already did.....please come back to us SC.....we miss you


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh my!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Buggs.Crosby said:


> sounds like a 900



Well at least my 900 doesn't sound like someone just revved up a playschool chainsaw in the room!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

eljeffebrown said:


> Well at least my 900 doesn't sound like someone just revved up a playschool chainsaw in the room!



Maybe you need to mod it then....LOL


----------



## SilverEra

I sent him a PM a few days ago, telling him to come back and that he should burn his crate. I just recieved a *RELPY*! Sorry, but this is just too priceless not to make public...



_"hey man you dont know me and I dont know you... 

but I saw read your comment some where you talked shit about my crate,
AND I got an email where you said that i want to go back to the marshall forum.

DUDE, YOU'RE A FUCKING IDIOT! YOU HAVE NO ABSOLUTLEY NO IDEA IN WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT!

I have many friends, all who claim that tone is a subjective thing, and WHO ARE YOU to say my tone sucks because I think crates are good? Thats why I hate marshalls, and marshall users, they have so much cum in theyre ears they cant actually hear good from bad tone. If it says marshal on it, its good. WELL FUCK YOU.

If crates are sooooo shit, then explain how megadeth, cc devil, among other great players with great tone use them?? Your probably are still a gay virgin, get a life, you fuck.

You marshall jizz crusts are untitled to your views, fair enough. But dont knock crate you STUPID FUCK"_




.

...

.....



I don't even know where to begin with this thing... so lets just dive in head first... Starchild, if you read this, which I unfortunatley doubt you will, know that you're an idiot!





> hey man you dont know me and I dont know you...


I know you well enough to know that you have trouble with difference of opinion, but correct on the fact that you don't know me...




> but I saw read your comment


I think he had trouble choosing between _saw_ and _read_, and just picked both. Or maybe he's an idiot...




> you talked shit about my crate, AND I got an email where you said that i want to go back to the marshall forum.







> DUDE, YOU'RE A FUCKING IDIOT!







> YOU HAVE NO ABSOLUTLEY NO IDEA IN WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT!


Take an english lesson on double negatives, please...




> I have many friends


No you don't.




> all who claim that tone is a subjective thing


Appart from yours, which is objectively terrible beyond all reason.




> and WHO ARE YOU to say my tone sucks because I think crates are good


Your tone doesn't suck because you _think_ crates are good, your tone sucks because you use crates.




> Thats why I hate marshalls, and marshall users







> they have so much cum in theyre ears they cant actually hear good from bad tone.







> If it says marshal on it, its good. WELL FUCK YOU.


I guess you've never heared of the MG series... no, not the car...




> If crates are sooooo shit, then explain how megadeth, cc devil, among other great players with great tone use them??







> Your probably are still a gay virgin, get a life, you fuck.


It always comes back to being gay and a virgin with this guy. Any guesses why?




> You marshall jizz crusts







> are untitled to your views, fair enough.


"*Save changes to "untitled"?"*, anyone?




> But dont knock crate you STUPID FUCK


Again,


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

CC Deville?...
.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i guess he modeled his tone directly after the Chump himself


----------



## tonefreak

ok well CC Deville is underrated as a guitarist, his tone is nothing to drool over...


----------



## SilverEra

_"You marshall jizz crusts are untitled to your views, fair enough. But dont knock crate you STUPID FUCK"_

This has to be one of the funniest online insult I've ever seen. Jizz Crust. Niiice.......

Starchild, you're a star. PLEASE COME BACK!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is like the difference between cable and dish. We are cable. We are not getting the Starchild Show that is available on dish. We have to make fun of him and he has departed to a different stage.

Now imagine that he did come back and then realizes that we are still raggin' on him after he has been gone for months? He never was banned. He could come back right now and respond to all of this and then get banned.

I would love to see him come back on say a three day tirade. That's what the forum needs right now is Starchild. He's money.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

SilverEra said:


> I sent him a PM a few days ago, telling him to come back and that he should burn his crate. I just recieved a *RELPY*! Sorry, but this is just too priceless not to make public...
> 
> 
> 
> _"hey man you dont know me and I dont know you...
> 
> but I saw read your comment some where you talked shit about my crate,
> AND I got an email where you said that i want to go back to the marshall forum.
> 
> DUDE, YOU'RE A FUCKING IDIOT! YOU HAVE NO ABSOLUTLEY NO IDEA IN WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT!
> 
> I have many friends, all who claim that tone is a subjective thing, and WHO ARE YOU to say my tone sucks because I think crates are good? Thats why I hate marshalls, and marshall users, they have so much cum in theyre ears they cant actually hear good from bad tone. If it says marshal on it, its good. WELL FUCK YOU.
> 
> If crates are sooooo shit, then explain how megadeth, cc devil, among other great players with great tone use them?? Your probably are still a gay virgin, get a life, you fuck.
> 
> You marshall jizz crusts are untitled to your views, fair enough. But dont knock crate you STUPID FUCK"_



 Hilarious I just pissed myself!!

Btw, he was a lot nicer to us a few month ago when he still was posting on this forum


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

SilverEra said:


> I know you well enough to know that you have trouble with difference of opinion, but correct on the fact that you don't know me...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he had trouble choosing between _saw_ and _read_, and just picked both. Or maybe he's an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take an english lesson on double negatives, please...
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Appart from yours, which is objectively terrible beyond all reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Your tone doesn't suck because you _think_ crates are good, your tone sucks because you use crates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've never heared of the MG series... no, not the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always comes back to being gay and a virgin with this guy. Any guesses why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Save changes to "untitled"?"*, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Again,



The funniest thing is that he said MG's rocked, and JVM's were pretty good too some time ago...


----------



## seth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E88HEuwInno]YouTube - Pee-wee's Big Adventure - I say we kill him![/ame]

now instead of a row of choppers imagine a row of marshalls and you guys are the bikers.

leave the kid alone, he is obviously troubled and in need of help. this inter-web shit is serious business to kids, this is real life to them.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

All you Marshall guys are crazy !!! sell your Marshalls and get a CRATE !!!!!!
AHHHHHHHH !!!!! LMFAO !!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiebluesville

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> All you Marshall guys are crazy !!! sell your Marshalls and get a CRATE !!!!!!
> AHHHHHHHH !!!!! LMFAO !!!!!!!!


 did he mean bury them in a crate!,cause that's what i thought you do with crate amp's?


----------



## SilverEra

I just replyed back to his PM with just a link to this page. Hopefully he'll see what's going on and try to defend himself.


----------



## BluesRocker

I seriously just pissed myself. Read all of this thread plus the link to the HC. My oh my where was I when this hit. Come back StarChild PLEASE!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

pm me his e-mail and i'll send him an invite he cant resist


----------



## SilverEra

It was through his youtube account.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wonder if he will reply to them all.....maybe i should check the email i use for youtube!....BRB


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Nope....that sucks


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Here is his Myspace.....dont fuck with him just yet....
MySpace - www.myspace.com/69198072


----------



## tonefreak

this is gonna get real good. real fast.


----------



## lucidspoon

HAHA! This thread makes me happy.    

I bought the exact same half stack as what he had in that video back when I was 16. The only way it was usable was to use an external preamp and just run it on the clean channel. I still had it up until a month ago or so. I should have kept it, and I could have sold it on here as a StarChild Signature...  It's been sitting at Guitar Center in Indianapolis for a month now for $350 if anybody's interested.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

nope!....he is set to fully private......had it even listed one freind i could get in


----------



## SilverEra

Thrash Metal band Looking for Bassist and Drummer - Illinois Musicians Classifieds

Nothing there but oh well


----------



## SilverEra

This is his band...

Psychopathy on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Friend request him.....it is automatic......then you can leave a comment such as i did


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

if everyone hurries we can load it up


----------



## SilverEra

_"Cant wait to hear those Crates in action!"_


----------



## SilverEra

300th POST!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Yup...that would be me!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and he hasn't been around for pages.....Good Stuff


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Hilarious I just pissed myself!!
> 
> Btw, he was a lot nicer to us a few month ago when he still was posting on this forum





I never got a chance to know Starchild but I wish I did. Seems like a real ass.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I admit, I would have loved to have been on here for this. I would not have been able to behave myself. This was just OMG WOW!


----------



## tonefreak

watch the Marshall forum get shut down for stalking an unsuspecting crater user.

I wonder if he's on FB...
I'd check, but I'm not on FB...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

have not found him there....Yet!!!!!!!....cant wait till he comes home from school and sees his inbox.....should be another classic.....i wouldn't mind him coming back at all......he starts Awesome threads


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i sent him a message and i invited him as a freind on Myspace....his last log in was this morning


----------



## tonefreak

DUDE! PLEASE post his replys on here... I so want to see them...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Haahahahah. Y'all are sick.




I love it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

My comment posted on his bands page


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

This is such a great thread to get your post counts up in.....its like the back stage only better......wonder what the chances are that Wallboy and Starchild wind up with the same super ultra mega famous Cate and Line6 endorsement deals ...like Kobe Bryant and Lebron James Chinese sneaker deals.....(there's that Chinese tag again) 
and we thought Nu-Metal was bad....what are ears in for now?


----------



## seth

leave the kid alone.


----------



## Marshall Mann

DSL100 Dude said:


> Haahahahah. Y'all are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.



Yup! one big happy family!!!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

seth said:


> leave the kid alone.



Who me?....i surely earned the right to Bust Balls on this one.....just like WallBoy i was nothing but nice to him in the beginning....i did not choose his path


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Isn't there a Crate forum? If there is one, he meight join it. If he wouldn't get banned over there too.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Starchild is not banned from here....he can come back at anytime


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is StarChild. You all are sick fucks. I've been gone for months and you guys are still ragging on me? 

All I did was get on your stinkin' forum and start a discussion. I still say my Crate will cover any Marshall in a sound race. I see you found my VID. Make fun of it, but that's some rockin' tones I'm generating.

There are about four or five of you that need your teeth kicked in with my Doc Marten's. I'd love to be able to do that.

There are several Crate Forums and I belong to most of them. Don't come over to the Crate forum, or you'll get run off with your tail between your legs.

I'm doing fine without you clowns. I may decide to start posting again. I got something I'm thinking about. Crate vs 6100 vs DSL. You nimrods need a haircut.

NU Metal rules!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Take it easy StarChild. No reason to get bent out of shape. We are still talking about you, because it is a tribute to what you brought to the forum. Your threads were controversial, educational and down right entertaining. I only wish I could cover as much ground as you have.

Yes, you have definitely made an impact on this forum. I look forward to your return and I want to be the first to welcome you back.


----------



## customwhite

^^^ Awesome


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Holy Starchild,

We are the Marshall forum, but deep down inside our hearts we all know crate is da shizzle, the bee's knees! Starchild Please come back, your tone is so awsome, and you play so loud we can hear your stings buzzing on your frets when your playing you're plugged into you amp with the amp on and the Master volume cranked to 11. You rock so hard we will dedicated our forum to you and call it the "We love Starchild and and Crate forum" if you ever come back. We will all pray for an 18 year old that calls himself a child! Come back, we need a good laugh!


Cheers, 


And BTW, Crate rocks... NOT!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

if what i found is correct his girlfriend is pretty cute


----------



## rockinr0ll

girls like crate?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Girl's "love" Crates.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Now Buggs, if what you say is true, this will be a major blow to Carnada.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Post count pushing is fun


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's see what you got. I'm game for some hide.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

LOL....PM sent


----------



## tim p

We should do another poll. Which is better. Crate or Lin36.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

lol


----------



## IbanezMark

Crate vs Lin36

A game we can all lose at


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i always thought that Lin36 was the higher end Crates....kinda like Lexus is to Toyota


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i always thought that Lin36 was the higher end Crates....kinda like Lexus is to Toyota


The BV120H is not that bad. Definitely better than any Line6 I've played/heard.
I believe Marty Friedman used them for a while in the 90's and he seems to have great tone.


----------



## IbanezMark

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i always thought that Lin36 was the higher end Crates....kinda like Lexus is to Toyota



And I thought Crates were just high end Oranges


----------



## MartyStrat54

All Tube Crate vs 6100 vs DSL, Go Starchild, go!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> All Tube Crate vs 6100 vs DSL, Go Starchild, go!



Thats not funny !!! the 6100 wins hands down .......


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Starchild is now my friend on Myspace....though he ha no clue yet who i am....what shall i do?.....and Marty....that is definitely him his girlfriend in the links i sent you as there are more pics of them on myspace.......i think i can link the photo's....but not sure if it's a good idea.....Bueller.....Bueller....anyone.....anyone?


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Starchild is now my friend on Myspace....though he ha no clue yet who i am....what shall i do?.....and Marty....that is definitely him his girlfriend in the links i sent you as there are more pics of them on myspace.......i think i can link the photo's....but not sure if it's a good idea.....Bueller.....Bueller....anyone.....anyone?



Can you take screenshots, so the whole forum can see his account?? That would be cool!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

here is one of his blogs.....never mind it wont link.....got practice tonight but i'll check for suggestions in the morning


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

in the meantime this was the blog



I feel your embrace
Against my face
But then again
It's always the same
You let me feel
The cold shoulder
And it's because
I love her

I can't let her go, no
I can't give her up
I just want her touch against my skin
I love her with such

A passion that never will be
A life that now seems empty
You make me want to scream
But then again it's just it's how it all seems
We can't love one another
I'm just the one in love
Your always together
And it tears me up
The sign of One Sided Love

I can tell I'm not in with a chance
But I can't stop these feelings growing
You give me such love i haven't experienced
But it's my heart people are throwing
I cannot take this
It's a cold cold world out there
I feel like I'm in distress
But your never going to care

I can't let these feelings go
I can't make them stop
I must pursuit further
But then again i seem to drop

This passion that never will be
A life that now seems empty
You make me want to scream
But then again it's just it's how it all seems
We can't love one another
I'm just the one in love
Your always together
And it tears me up
The sign of One Sided Love

This is what I feel
And you never saw
My heart is broken in pieces
And you just ignore

I'm in a state of false pretensions
And I'm just falling down
Between the cracks of floor boards
Falling, then hitting the ground
I've not only hit rock bottom
But now I make no sound

This is a passion
That never ever will be
It tears me up so bad
And another life is empty
You flaunt your devil ways
In front of my face
And now I know
That now I've falling
Into a sense of one Sided Love.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MySpace


----------



## tonefreak

sheesh. what is that crap? I though he played heavy metal. that's not heavy metal!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> sheesh. what is that crap? I though he played heavy metal. that's not heavy metal!



Now now. Its his writing. Nothing wrong with it.




















He just needs to pull up his panties


----------



## SilverEra

Don't wanna talk about it
And I don't wanna hear what's for sale
Just move on baby
Time has got you by the tail

You don't know what you got till it's already gone
And now this gone as you can get
I try to reason with you but there's no reason at all
While I'm banging my head up against a brick wall

I want a woman
Not some little girl
Who had to grow up
In daddy's big world
I want a woman
Who can really love me, yeah
Dead ringer of a woman

You think I'm like a truck
Even I ain't gonna walk on glass
Well no chance
I try to love ya baby
But sometimes you're just a pain in the ass

The problem with you is that I can't get through
And all this proves is I can get
I take you up north and then you wanna go south
You're just leaving another bad taste in my mouth

I want a woman
Not some little girl
Who had to grow up
In daddy's big world
I want a woman
Who knows how to love me, yeah
Baby that's what I want

I want a woman
Not the teacher's pet
Who tried to grow up
But hasn't made it quite yet
I want a woman
Who makes me feel like nobody can


























































































































*THAT'S BETTER!*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> Don't wanna talk about it
> And I don't wanna hear what's for sale
> Just move on baby
> Time has got you by the tail
> 
> You don't know what you got till it's already gone
> And now this gone as you can get
> I try to reason with you but there's no reason at all
> While I'm banging my head up against a brick wall
> 
> I want a woman
> Not some little girl
> Who had to grow up
> In daddy's big world
> I want a woman
> Who can really love me, yeah
> Dead ringer of a woman
> 
> You think I'm like a truck
> Even I ain't gonna walk on glass
> Well no chance
> I try to love ya baby
> But sometimes you're just a pain in the ass
> 
> The problem with you is that I can't get through
> And all this proves is I can get
> I take you up north and then you wanna go south
> You're just leaving another bad taste in my mouth
> 
> I want a woman
> Not some little girl
> Who had to grow up
> In daddy's big world
> I want a woman
> Who knows how to love me, yeah
> Baby that's what I want
> 
> I want a woman
> Not the teacher's pet
> Who tried to grow up
> But hasn't made it quite yet
> I want a woman
> Who makes me feel like nobody can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S BETTER!*




+10000000
Songs about easy women are where its at!


----------



## IbanezMark

longfxukxnhair said:


> +10000000
> Songs about easy women are where its at!



That's what half of my band's songs are about..


----------



## tonefreak

SilverEra said:


> Don't wanna talk about it
> And I don't wanna hear what's for sale
> Just move on baby
> Time has got you by the tail
> 
> You don't know what you got till it's already gone
> And now this gone as you can get
> I try to reason with you but there's no reason at all
> While I'm banging my head up against a brick wall
> 
> I want a woman
> Not some little girl
> Who had to grow up
> In daddy's big world
> I want a woman
> Who can really love me, yeah
> Dead ringer of a woman
> 
> You think I'm like a truck
> Even I ain't gonna walk on glass
> Well no chance
> I try to love ya baby
> But sometimes you're just a pain in the ass
> 
> The problem with you is that I can't get through
> And all this proves is I can get
> I take you up north and then you wanna go south
> You're just leaving another bad taste in my mouth
> 
> I want a woman
> Not some little girl
> Who had to grow up
> In daddy's big world
> I want a woman
> Who knows how to love me, yeah
> Baby that's what I want
> 
> I want a woman
> Not the teacher's pet
> Who tried to grow up
> But hasn't made it quite yet
> I want a woman
> Who makes me feel like nobody can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S BETTER!*






*HECK YEAH!!!*

Much Better! That's why RATT's famous and he's not!


----------



## tonefreak

I still can't believe somebody voted for Crate... Unless he voted on his own poll.


----------



## SilverEra

tonefreak said:


> I still can't believe somebody voted for Crate... Unless he voted on his own poll.



He did. Click the actual number and you can see who voted for what.


----------



## tonefreak

oh duh. I knew that lol.

You know your in deep water when you vote on you're own poll so as not to get completely skunked.


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> oh duh. I knew that lol.
> 
> You know your in deep water when you vote on you're own poll so as not to get completely skunked.



FAILchild


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Here is another blog
"When i stop and look and look at myself i often wonder why i get the short end of the stick especially with women, i felt that i really loved this girl, her name is Merril, however no matter what i did or do ill never be good enough for her and i am always kept in the dark about things, i treated her like a queen and will always if it is what i must do but she doesn't seem to like me at all, its funny because she told me we couldn't date because she wasn't ready for a relationship again so i waited and hoped that maybe she will actually like me, but than a few seconds ago i found out she just got a boyfriend i mean i dont do anything wrong to anybody and still i can never be happy with anything this is just another thing thing that i will never understand but for now i am done being a nice person because you know that saying "nice guys finish last", well as far as im concerned nice guys dont finish, at all...."


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and this is Merril


----------



## IbanezMark

MAN UP


----------



## SilverEra

Send him the link to this thread/page. He'll HAVE to come back *now*...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

not yet....then he will figure out who i am....then we have less fun


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> and this is Merril



If you look at the eyes it looks as if they could be related.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Here is another blog
> "When i stop and look and look at myself i often wonder why i get the short end of the stick especially with women, i felt that i really loved this girl, her name is Merril, however no matter what i did or do ill never be good enough for her and i am always kept in the dark about things, i treated her like a queen and will always if it is what i must do but she doesn't seem to like me at all, its funny because she told me we couldn't date because she wasn't ready for a relationship again so i waited and hoped that maybe she will actually like me, but than a few seconds ago i found out she just got a boyfriend i mean i dont do anything wrong to anybody and still i can never be happy with anything this is just another thing thing that i will never understand but for now i am done being a nice person because you know that saying "nice guys finish last", well as far as im concerned nice guys dont finish, at all...."



Boo Fucking Hoo! Thats life. Women take advantage of guys who treat them like queens.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

"Me and James Rockin out, (I wasn't expecting a picture)"....take note they are not even plugged in.....yet he says him and James are rocking out.....Poser style i guess


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> "Me and James Rockin out, (I wasn't expecting a picture)"....take note they are not even plugged in.....yet he says him and James are rocking out.....Poser style i guess



Please tell me that LP doesnt have its input jack taped to the body.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Why yes, yes it does.


----------



## IbanezMark

It's not like it's actually a Gibby anyways


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rockinr0ll said:


> Why yes, yes it does.



Even an Epi deserves more respect than that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

How much does it cost to rent that space?


----------



## IbanezMark

MartyStrat54 said:


> How much does it cost to rent that space?



you might have to buy a 6100


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> How much does it cost to rent that space?





Well Marty...that depends....do you need the living room painted first?


----------



## IbanezMark

Man, does that "les paul" have a Crate logo on it??!?!?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I hope that is a movie set. Otherwise we are looking at prime Arkansas real estate.


----------



## MartyStrat54

IbanezMark said:


> you might have to buy a 6100



I'll bet if I was some hot chick, I could get it for cheap.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Well Marty...that depends....do you need the living room painted first?



I have heard of unfinished garage and unfinished basement. But never unfinished living room.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> I hope that is a movie set. Otherwise we are looking at prime Arkansas real estate.



And Im betting that village has 2 idiots.


----------



## IbanezMark

hahaha!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Well Marty...that depends....do you need the living room painted first?



I think we should do a caption contest with this pic


----------



## 6StringMoFo

LOL You guys might be treading on thin Ice. Careful where you tread with reference to harassment. I don't know how things are in the states, but you can get in shit for this kind of thing here in the Great White North!

Just saying  You all know I love to be entertained and this thread has been MORE than entertaining.


----------



## tonefreak

shh. 

those are just random web photos. 

even if they are from one star child's myspace


at least that's what we tell the cops 

I can't tell if the person with the bass is a chick or a guy. hmm...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I can't tell if the person with the bass is a chick or a guy. hmm...



its a "SHim"


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

6StringMoFo said:


> LOL You guys might be treading on thin Ice. Careful where you tread with reference to harassment. I don't know how things are in the states, but you can get in shit for this kind of thing here in the Great White North!
> 
> Just saying  You all know I love to be entertained and this thread has been MORE than entertaining.



he added me as a freind and allowed me access .....and when your name is Shawn Loves his Marshalls you would think he would notice.....he posted them to the web....not me and nothing was hacked


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> he added me as a freind and allowed me access .....and when your name is Shawn Loves his Marshalls you would think he would notice.....he posted them to the web....not me and nothing was hacked



And no one is sending him threatening emails.


----------



## MM54

I know internet legalities - you should be fine - he put them on the internet, it's not like you're stealing them off his hard drive.

Or are you an epic hacker ?

And I don't see much about 'harassment' going on so that should be okay too.


----------



## SilverEra

He added me as a friend too. They are on his myspace account. No hacking or illegal activites!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

LOL....lets see if we can get the whole forum on there


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> LOL....lets see if we can get the whole forum on there



epic!
Then what?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Comments boy....Comments


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Comments boy....Comments



Thats it? You and I have already done that. Whats next?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

that was on his band page....we have access to his personal page.....he still has not been on the band one yet since we posted


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> that was on his band page....we have access to his personal page.....he still has not been on the band one yet since we posted



link that page.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

cant...he has it set to fully private......search for blazinj from psychopathy....you will find him


----------



## SilverEra

MySpace - www.myspace.com/69198072

Add him as a friend...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> MySpace - www.myspace.com/69198072
> 
> Add him as a friend...



Done!
Thx S E


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

it wouldn't let me post any links....then again i never tried to post his homepage one


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzz



love the signature....shame the Celts are gonna stop all over those Lakers


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> shame the Celts are gonna stop all over those Lakers



Damn straight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Kobe got over his stray boner problem and has just been tearing it up, but I think the Celtics have a good shot.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

guess who just accepted my friendship on MySpace?


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> guess who just accepted my friendship on MySpace?



You Dog! Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> You Dog! Keep us posted!!!!



You know I will.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

dont be dumb about it.....be cool for now.....let it build first 
and i hope the Celts Rambis Kobe....i'll piss myself


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> dont be dumb about it.....be cool for now.....let it build first
> and i hope the Celts Rambis Kobe....i'll piss myself



Celtics!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

seems Starchild figured out who i was....no longer on my friends list


----------



## luekemeyer

The Celtics? I would rather run a Line 6 into a Crate Amp then have them win. Nothing good comes out of Boston, only loud mouth obnoxious people...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

luekemeyer said:


> : only loud mouth obnoxious people...


i Believe Kobe is known to fit in this mold also


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> seems Starchild figured out who i was....no longer on my friends list



He took me off too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gee, I better check my MYSPACE. I might have a new friend, but I would think he would be smart enough not to fall for that old, "I'm a rep for CRATE," but he might.


----------



## IbanezMark

I think I have a new friend too


----------



## tonefreak

maybe he's snooping around here without signing in too...

and he knows who you guys are.


----------



## luekemeyer

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i Believe Kobe is known to fit in this mold also



Yeah, your right..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ever notice that when there are thunderstorms in the area Crates still sound like crap?


----------



## tonefreak

lol...

I wonder if there is ever a time when a crate sounds not like crap?


----------



## Marshall Mann

tonefreak said:


> lol...
> 
> I wonder if there is ever a time when a crate sounds not like crap?



When it's turned off


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> seems Starchild figured out who i was....no longer on my friends list



This was in my email addressed to SILVER ERA.

Starchild132 has replied to your comment on Just Jammin:
@MartyStrat54 hey whoever silver era is tell him he's a fucking liar because i never got a pm about him telling me to come back to the forum, all he's doing is trying to get attention.

Just passing on the message. He-he-he.


----------



## SilverEra

MartyStrat54 said:


> This was in my email addressed to SILVER ERA.
> 
> Starchild132 has replied to your comment on Just Jammin:
> @MartyStrat54 hey whoever silver era is tell him he's a fucking liar because i never got a pm about him telling me to come back to the forum, all he's doing is trying to get attention.
> 
> Just passing on the message. He-he-he.








*TELL HIM TO GET HIS FUCKING ASS OVER HERE NOW!!!*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

My dog now has gas. I tell you this cause she has better tone than a Crate.


----------



## bloosman1

Pfft! I still like Orange, fu*k warchild!


----------



## IbanezMark

there, I left a nice honest comment on the vid


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and it is already deleted....he must have reset his account


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

it says comment removed....

Starchild
"one of you guys post a video of you playing and lets see how good you guys claim to be"

if it will let me post a vid response i will.....just gotta wait til the wife leaves


----------



## IbanezMark

Buggs.Crosby said:


> it says comment removed....
> 
> Starchild
> "one of you guys post a video of you playing and lets see how good you guys claim to be"
> 
> if it will let me post a vid response i will.....just gotta wait til the wife leaves



I double posted, stupid laggy youtube.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> My dog now has gas. I tell you this cause she has better tone than a Crate.




I had gas yesterday. actually it was diarrhea. the tone was SO much better then crate. the only thing the crate had on it was that I think new crate smell is probably easier on the nose.


----------



## tonefreak

I'm uploading a video of some blues I did live. I'll post it as a response to StarChild's video.


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> I'm uploading a video of some blues I did live. I'll post it as a response to StarChild's video.



Nice!
I'll get some southern groove up eventually, that's the only problem with needing to borrow a camera and having your equipment somewhere else


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I'm uploading a video of some blues I did live. I'll post it as a response to StarChild's video.



Just as long as you dont yodel. God help us all if you yodel.


----------



## IbanezMark

even a sub par yodel would sound better than that garbage


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just as long as you dont yodel. God help us all if you yodel.



by the end of the summer? my yodeling will own his... screaching.


----------



## tonefreak

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AodkA4Q-ZI[/ame]

here we go. I'll reply to his video with it later. it doesn't seem to want to let me now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

tonefreak said:


> I had gas yesterday. actually it was diarrhea.



Wow, that's nasty. That's sort of a mixture of gas and shit. What kind of gear do you buy when you are feeling this way?


----------



## tonefreak

crate and line 6.


----------



## Marshall Mann

tonefreak said:


> crate and line 6.


----------



## IbanezMark

don't forget the Behringer chaser


----------



## tonefreak

well IDK. I've never played a Behringer amp. I hate their pedals (with a passion)

but I love their PA systems... their pretty hard to beat for the money.


----------



## IbanezMark

Well, let's just say that every Behringer product I've used has worked for about the same amount of time as I can stand to listen to a line 6 

Haven't used the PA's though!


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> Well, let's just say that every Behringer product I've used has worked for about the same amount of time as I can stand to listen to a line 6
> 
> Haven't used the PA's though!



I also have a Behringer tuner (because I was too cheap to buy a boss)

it worked great for a year, and it still tunes fine now, but it introduces a buzz into my system when it's on. and it's before the Volume pedal, and with the pedal down, it still does. 

so I will be buying a boss tuner sometime soon.

I really love their PA's. I have a 1200 power amp, a 12 channel mixer and a dual 31 band eq (all behringer), and they are awesome. I'm also in charge of the Sound team at my church, and we just bought a powered Berhinger 30 channel mixer, and we had a 2500 watt behringer power amp before that. all works amazing. for cheap. dirt cheap.


----------



## thunderhead

what a stupid thread ... 

hey Crate lover, you do no good to Crate, their amps were not so bad but the way you do ... make them all Marshall guys and others to hate Crate even some of them didn't tried some

it doesn't look to me that Marshall owners here see things as Harley-D. ones do


----------



## rockinr0ll

Starchild's Dad?


----------



## IbanezMark

rockinr0ll said:


> Starchild's Dad?



Sales rep for the "Crate Mega-suck series"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rockinr0ll said:


> Starchild's Dad?



Sure wish I had me one of those Crate tour packs. Thats pure tone in a box!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wonder if they are the same cabs ZZ top used.....gotta cut the grass so i will check when i am done


----------



## thrawn86

rockinr0ll said:


> Starchild's Dad?



Note how that fullstack is properly located in the 'beginner/starter pack' section of the store.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rockinr0ll said:


> Starchild's Dad?



No, probably the perv that lived in his neighborhood. He bought Starchild a lot of ice cream.

That "system" is geared towards very young players. It is designed to impress them. What did it take a forklift to get the top on? That's a whole lot of "suck" if you ask me.

And no, that isn't what ZZ Top used. I could just kill Billy Gibbons for endorsing Crate. I guess when you get old, you have to make that last stab at making the big bucks. He could have at least went with Orange. I'll bet every one of his Crate amps have been gone through and modded by his personal tech.

What a stupid cab. I'd laugh, but I'm puking right now.


----------



## tonefreak

Great! now we'll have sucky guitarists who are ridiculously loud!


the guy standing in front of it looks like a cardboard cut out for some reason, and I can't figure out why.

you know, that amp is really un-usable. first off, no crate owner is gonna have a forklift to lift it into the 3 pickup trucks that he doesn't own either, that it's gonna take to haul it to the big venue that he'll never play at that that amp could be useful at. never mind the fact that he'd need a cherry picker just to get up high enough to adjust his settings.


----------



## MartyStrat54

But doesn't it make a dazzling display? Utterly breathtaking!


----------



## eljeffebrown

rockinr0ll said:


>



W in TF! the wall of shit!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Nice playing Tone freak. I posted a text response to Starchild132 on his just jamming vid, nothing condescending since I don't believe in cutting up musicians, especially fairly fresh ones.

I was a metal head too once, just getting older.

Here's (what I think) is decent tone. I'm doing my own version of Voodoo Child with some old fellas using a EVH Wolfgang and a Peavey JSX combo with the gain on 5 thru the amber channel.

I sold all my signature series stuff to fund my Les Pauls and DSL, but u get the idea. Mega overdrive is not the answer to tone.

Listen and Learn Starchild. If you learn to play with less gain, then you'll rock when u do hit the megadrive button.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulTew4d7Ab8]YouTube - Hollow Water Voodoo Child[/ame]

a Non Marshall Tube amp. Loved it, just decided that playing other peoples gear was no longer for me.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> But doesn't it make a dazzling display? Utterly breathtaking!



Only thing worse that crap, is a whole lot of crap! really, really big crap, by the looks of it, 12 feet of crap!

Bigger is...a.....better???????


----------



## tonefreak

Marshall Mann said:


> Only thing worse that crap, is a whole lot of crap! really, really big crap, by the looks of it, 12 feet of crap!
> 
> Bigger is...a.....better???????



well, I guess if your gonna pay big bucks for crap, you ought to get a lot for you money!

but no matter what you pay for it, crap is crap.


----------



## Marshall Mann

tonefreak said:


> well, I guess if your gonna pay big bucks for crap, you ought to get a lot for you money!
> 
> *but no matter what you pay for it, crap is crap*.



Yep!


----------



## rockinr0ll

I just found this. I hope Carnada doesn't enter these neck of the woods.


----------



## IbanezMark

Overindulgence coupled with crap.
Seems appropriate


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild replies to my Youtube comment:

_Reply to your comment on: Just Jammin 

@hsdiff why the f**k are you guys dogging me i left your forum so you guys can have your fun because my opinion offended people and so far you a*****s have followed me to my youtube, myspace, and my harmony central accounts, you know i have aquired knowledge about amps and i know i don't have the best but you know contrary to what you guys have been saying on the forum i have saved up and bought all my gear and crate is incredibly cheap i bought that whole full stack for $350 
_
(Vulgarity edited by yours truly)


----------



## MM54

> _I don't have the best... and crate is incredibly cheap_


----------



## thrawn86

My initial comment to him wasn't crude. It simply read:

_The intro was epic. Sounded like CHING CHING CHA CHING CHING CHING CHA CHING _

Which, in all honesty, is the absolute truth. Sounds just like that. My writing it out might actually sound better than the actual recording.

Again, to Starchild132, if you remember....In the first few posts of this thread during your time on the Forum, you refused to take a joke. I really have nothing against a Crate. I prefer Marshall. Your inability to let go of all this and to begin thrashing the members garnered more than the usual attention from us, as well as a healthy amount of ridicule.


----------



## Darrenw5094

I have only seen this thread now. Crate v. Orange...

How could you take this thread or poll serious??


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't think anyone did take it seriously.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Whats Better Crate or Orange?

Yes!


----------



## tonefreak

thrawn86 said:


> Starchild replies to my Youtube comment:
> 
> _Reply to your comment on: Just Jammin
> 
> @hsdiff why the f**k are you guys dogging me i left your forum so you guys can have your fun because my opinion offended people and so far you a*****s have followed me to my youtube, myspace, and my harmony central accounts, you know i have aquired knowledge about amps and i know i don't have the best but you know contrary to what you guys have been saying on the forum i have saved up and bought all my gear and crate is incredibly cheap i bought that whole full stack for $350
> _
> (Vulgarity edited by yours truly)




$350 huh? I bet it sounds like crap!

actually, I know it sounds like crap!
lol


----------



## tonefreak

eljeffebrown said:


> Whats Better Crate or Orange?
> 
> Yes!




well orange is. when used properly, their nice amps. when used inappropriately, (aka... starchild metal) their on the same level as Crate.

I'd like an Orange rockerverb someday... nice sounding amps when you EQ it right.


----------



## bodhi2600

orange makes slammin, real, high quality professional rock n roll amps.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I tried to vote, but it won't let me. I wanna vote!


----------



## IbanezMark

I'm surprised someone didn't pay HIM to take that crate

Secondly, I love oranges and they are one of my favorite sounding amps. I'll own one at some point, guaranteed


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> I'm surprised someone didn't pay HIM to take that crate
> 
> Secondly, I love oranges and they are one of my favorite sounding amps. I'll own one at some point, guaranteed





I JUST FIGURED OUT WHAT HE MEANT!
and you cleared it up for me Ibanez Mark.

he didn't pay $345 for that amp... somebody paid him $345 to take it out of their garage.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Too bad I'm late to the party on this one. 

Crate's all tube amps are decent, and the solid state ones, not so much.

IIRC Jimmy Page used a couple of Orange cabs for ZEP, that were sprayed black at some point. He's used the heads here and there, throughout his career. 

Orange amps are nice, but super pricey for what they are.


----------



## bloosman1

I have an AD30 TC combo... I love it 
---J---


----------



## AlexQuebec

V3 -Carvin- is a killer beast! i have 10/10 and open at 4 for the master volume and he live and sing really ...is really dangerous to open at max it's a perpetual burn all around ...


----------



## Darrenw5094

AlexQuebec said:


> V3 -Carvin- is a killer beast! i have 10/10 and open at 4 for the master volume and he live and sing really ...is really dangerous to open at max it's a perpetual burn all around ...



Carvin?? 

Crate or Orange man?


----------



## AlexQuebec

Darrenw5094 said:


> Carvin??
> 
> Crate or Orange man?



I know but is a sugestion because with the style of this guy =
Crate for some peoples is good (old models....)
and 
ORANGE is really good(amazing) sound in clean with pedals(effects)with the own gain 
is a crap...have play with over 20...company of amplifiers 
since 22 years ,i know the stuck really and for CARVIN 65 years of crafting AMP!
P.S =and guitars and each people buy this company or play with this became ''HAPPY-CUSTOMERS'' with a custom-shop under a 1000$ with selection woods and quality of components and definitions ,some peoples is jealous of this brand i dont know why and pray on the crap brand (30-40-50 years before because the woods is betters and first ten ten years the Gibson is quarter sawn neck =difference an fender too )and the differance it's like LADA and ROLLS ROYCE'S AND the amplifiers too ! and V3 and LEGACY BEAT EACH TIME FENDER,MARSHALL,MESA BOOGIE ,BOGNER , CRATE,VHT,DIEZEL HERBERT......I think ONLY #1LEGACY(clean sound!!!)CARVIN#2ENGLE AND#3 V3(CARVIN) #4KOCH ,#5MARSHALL JCM900 CUSTOM,#6Orange(some modifications)is a good rivals because the sound is organic Alive and inhaling and IMO ...IN EVERY STYLES =VERSATILITY one Head remplace 4-5 head for me is better 
and harmony central users review is really good too !befor the buy and test you save a time !(am French ,i like the English ,but not good, but I try,,,,)


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

thrawn86 said:


> Sounded like CHING CHING CHA CHING CHING CHING CHA CHING



That's the same sound as what the slot machine made when I won $250 in quarters. CHA CHING!


----------



## Darrenw5094

AlexQuebec said:


> I know but is a sugestion because with the style of this guy =
> Crate for some peoples is good (old models....)
> and
> ORANGE is really good(amazing) sound in clean with pedals(effects)with the own gain
> is a crap...have play with over 20...company of amplifiers
> since 22 years ,i know the stuck really and for CARVIN 65 years of crafting AMP!
> P.S =and guitars and each people buy this company or play with this became ''HAPPY-CUSTOMERS'' with a custom-shop under a 1000$ with selection woods and quality of components and definitions ,some peoples is jealous of this brand i dont know why and pray on the crap brand (30-40-50 years before because the woods is betters and first ten ten years the Gibson is quarter sawn neck =difference an fender too )and the differance it's like LADA and ROLLS ROYCE'S AND the amplifiers too ! and V3 and LEGACY BEAT EACH TIME FENDER,MARSHALL,MESA BOOGIE ,BOGNER , CRATE,VHT,DIEZEL HERBERT......I think ONLY #1LEGACY(clean sound!!!)CARVIN#2ENGLE AND#3 V3(CARVIN) #4KOCH ,#5MARSHALL JCM900 CUSTOM,#6Orange(some modifications)is a good rivals because the sound is organic Alive and inhaling and IMO ...IN EVERY STYLES =VERSATILITY one Head remplace 4-5 head for me is better
> and harmony central users review is really good too !befor the buy and test you save a time !(am French ,i like the English ,but not good, but I try,,,,)



What you smoking man?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

AlexQuebec said:


> I know but is a sugestion because with the style of this guy =
> Crate for some peoples is good (old models....)
> and
> ORANGE is really good(amazing) sound in clean with pedals(effects)with the own gain
> is a crap...have play with over 20...company of amplifiers
> since 22 years ,i know the stuck really and for CARVIN 65 years of crafting AMP!
> P.S =and guitars and each people buy this company or play with this became ''HAPPY-CUSTOMERS'' with a custom-shop under a 1000$ with selection woods and quality of components and definitions ,some peoples is jealous of this brand i dont know why and pray on the crap brand (30-40-50 years before because the woods is betters and first ten ten years the Gibson is quarter sawn neck =difference an fender too )and the differance it's like LADA and ROLLS ROYCE'S AND the amplifiers too ! and V3 and LEGACY BEAT EACH TIME FENDER,MARSHALL,MESA BOOGIE ,BOGNER , CRATE,VHT,DIEZEL HERBERT......I think ONLY #1LEGACY(clean sound!!!)CARVIN#2ENGLE AND#3 V3(CARVIN) #4KOCH ,#5MARSHALL JCM900 CUSTOM,#6Orange(some modifications)is a good rivals because the sound is organic Alive and inhaling and IMO ...IN EVERY STYLES =VERSATILITY one Head remplace 4-5 head for me is better
> and harmony central users review is really good too !befor the buy and test you save a time !(am French ,i like the English ,but not good, but I try,,,,)



HUH? Reminds me of that Sat Night Live skit where Eddie Murphy does Buckwheat singing songs and you dont know what the fuck is being said. 

No offense Quebec, I have no idea what it is you like here.


----------



## SilverEra




----------



## TheGroove

Lots of silliness in this thread! 

When guys bash other guys' gear and/or boast that their gear is The Best, all that it shows is ignorance. What's The Best for one guy isn't always going to be The Best for another guy.

The amp is just one part of the signal chain. The chain starts with the guitarist's body, and ends with the room. In between are the pickups, the guitar, the guitar cord, effects, amp, speaker cable(s), drivers, cabinet, etc. Each part of the chain affects the end result. These days, it's common to see guys cut-out a major portion of the chain by going direct to the board and using in-ear monitors.

I laugh when I see guys spending thousands of dollars on their boutique tube amp head, seeing it sitting atop their 4x12 cabinet. You DO realize that the "traditional" 4x12 cab is a major speaker design no-no, don't you? It has poor dispersion, multiple modes of comb filtering, and the only sound that the guitarist hears (unless he's raised the cab to ear level) is off-axis crap. Jim Marshall was the inventor of that design. He knew about the design's drawbacks from the start, but it was simply a matter of the speakers fitting in the box. Ask him! A much more "optimal" basic design would have been to put the four 12s in a column type cab, with the drivers in a vertical line, but columns tip-over easily, and setting an amp on top of it ... well ... you get the picture. The point is, if you're going to spend a ton of cash on an amp, it's wise to make sure that the rest of your signal chain is of similar caliber.

But I digress ...

Crate versus Orange? WHICH Crate versus WHICH Orange? Which PEOPLE took part in building the individual amp and what kind of a day were they having? Which machines were used in the fabrication of the parts which went into those amps and were those machines running optimally that day? How rough was the amp treated when it was shipped? A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link, and the same goes for electronic equipment. Crate and Orange both manufacture some fine hand-wired tube amps. As for reliability, either one could be "better", depending on the aforementioned (and other) variables. So, the issue really boils down to how the amp sounds in your particular signal chain.

This oughta raise some hell around here ... tubes versus transistors ... which is better? Personally, I get SO tired of guitarists who think that tubes are the only "acceptable" answer to this age-old debate. The reality is that transistor amps CAN sound every bit as good as tube amps ... but most manufactured-for-the-masses transistor amps don't, due mainly to marketing restraints. If you're willing to spend $2000-3000 on an amp head, you can put together a transistor rack unit that will blow the socks off of that boutique tube amp you've had your eyes on, in every way ... PROVIDED that you choose the right components and use them properly.

By the way ... this is my FIRST POST on this forum!

*** Ducks for cover ***


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Fuck Slash!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Really dude, you resurrected this fucking thing? But I totally agree with you, fuck him and his shitty thin tone!


----------



## IbanezMark

how about any crate vs. any orange.
I'll take the orange, please.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I'd take a banana over a crate of oranges

?


----------



## thrawn86

TheGroove said:


> Lots of silliness in this thread!
> 
> <_snip.....a bunch of writing and stuff....._>
> 
> By the way ... this is my FIRST POST on this forum!
> 
> *** Ducks for cover ***



You're over-thinking this thing, bro.  Welcome to the Forum BTW.

And I still stand by my opinion of Crate: Not really 'bad', but their tube technology lags behind Marshall. I had a V-5012 so I can say so from experience. And go check SilverEra's sig: The Blue Voodoo is the most impressive tube-imitation of Solid State tech ever created.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is this another Carnada thread?


----------



## thrawn86

You wish. 

We have to resurrect this one every so often.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah it would be nice if the OP came back and gave us a big update about his rig. He'll probably be using a SS Crate 15 years from now.


----------



## guitarweasel

Bottom line: Get what you like and what sounds best to you.


----------



## tonefreak

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah it would be nice if the OP came back and gave us a big update about his rig. He'll probably be using a SS Crate 15 years from now.




that would be so awesome.


----------



## j2112c

It has been a real week for resurrections... it has been like walking through the past with all these classic threads rising from the depths like the dead.
Fun though!


----------



## tonefreak

j2112c said:


> It has been a real week for resurrections... it has been like walking through the past with all these classic threads rising from the depths like the dead.
> Fun though!




I love the cat picture. lol


----------



## MartyStrat54

That cat would look sharp in a three piece suit. Puss in boots?


----------



## j2112c

Being Ginger I guess his vote goes for orange over crate.
It is fun that old threads get a dusting off - I think I might wander over to the archives and look up the Stereo thread! 

Only joking not sure I want to see that one again.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ha ha ha. The stereo thread. That made me laugh for a long time. Of course it was funny when the OP was ranting and yelling. Adwex tried so hard to hell that guy. However, he got the boot. He was also known as "Peavey Boy." His Peavey thread is what really did him in.


----------



## Landshark

I think Crate just got the best of Orange guys...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY7mvH8wFdE]YouTube - The loudest tube guitar amp in the universe...[/ame]

Whoever buys one of these is a moron!


----------



## Starchild132

alright this will be the last post i will ever do here just came to say that all this has been pretty unfair no use trying to persuade or convince all i say is stop all this shit and to all the people saying shit like he'll be playing ss crate for years or me getting paid to take a crate i honestly think thats pretty immature but thats neither here nor there i bought an engl fireball last week by far the best amp i've ever played but that takes nothing away from my crate it got me through thick and thin and it did that without burning a hole in my pocket ike my engl did (worth every penny though) so just drop all this i'm glad this kept whoever entertained or whatever but you honestly you guys dont have anything left to discuss about me anymore and please take those photos of me and my friends off its not fair to them they had no part in any of this and i'm embarrased enough about the way my living room looks without people calling me out on it yours truly, Starchild


----------



## j2112c

Starchild132 said:


> alright this will be the last post i will ever do here just came to say that all this has been pretty unfair no use trying to persuade or convince all i say is stop all this shit and to all the people saying shit like he'll be playing ss crate for years or me getting paid to take a crate i honestly think thats pretty immature but thats neither here nor there i bought an engl fireball last week by far the best amp i've ever played but that takes nothing away from my crate it got me through thick and thin and it did that without burning a hole in my pocket ike my engl did (worth every penny though) so just drop all this i'm glad this kept whoever entertained or whatever but you honestly you guys dont have anything left to discuss about me anymore and please take those photos of me and my friends off its not fair to them they had no part in any of this and i'm embarrased enough about the way my living room looks without people calling me out on it yours truly, Starchild




I think that is a fair and mature comment. 

Starchild has a very good amp, he is happy with it and has moved on from all the content in this thread.

I understand we all stand or fall on what we put up on sites but bear in mind the lad was only 17 when the post went up and I think if he wants a line drawn and photos of his people removed that is fair enough to me.

At 17 I was playing Peavy SS and thought it was the be all and end all of amps! I shunned Marshall as their starter amps did not have enough 'grunt' - I am glad I did not go on a forum and try to defend that argument - if the internet had been around I probably would have.
As with Starchild I went on to bigger and better kit, putting my crap little Peavey into perspective. Though as with his Crate - it did many years service and I sold it last year and still got £20 for it!!

For me the threads done with - it is in its box and re-buried!

Starchild, good luck with the Engl.


----------



## Micky

Holy Star-crap BatMan!

Where was I for this epic?

I thought all the HC refugees were limited to MLP! Glad to see there are still some left!


----------



## kebek

Orange


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> alright this will be the last post i will ever do here just came to say that all this has been pretty unfair no use trying to persuade or convince all i say is stop all this shit and to all the people saying shit like he'll be playing ss crate for years or me getting paid to take a crate i honestly think thats pretty immature but thats neither here nor there i bought an engl fireball last week by far the best amp i've ever played but that takes nothing away from my crate it got me through thick and thin and it did that without burning a hole in my pocket ike my engl did (worth every penny though) so just drop all this i'm glad this kept whoever entertained or whatever but you honestly you guys dont have anything left to discuss about me anymore and please take those photos of me and my friends off its not fair to them they had no part in any of this and i'm embarrased enough about the way my living room looks without people calling me out on it yours truly, Starchild



Fair enough. You've moved beyond the Crate, and that's enough to expand your horizions. In reality, if you had been a bit more of a sport this whole thread wouldn't have blown up. 

When you came here, you tried to put the Crate on the same level with the Marshall valve amps.....that's why some guys absolutely scorched you for it. Now that you have a higher end amp, you'll see why the original poll and question for this thread was so hard to swallow for many of the members here. After you play that thing for a while, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it, and although the Crate was a good starting point perhaps, it falls vastly short of the higher end stuff.

Not to take away from Crate. Without an affordable amp I might have never gotten into guitar to begin with.

I sincerely hope you enjoy your new amp and continue to play.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Fair enough. You've moved beyond the Crate, and that's enough to expand your horizions. In reality, if you had been a bit more of a sport this whole thread wouldn't have blown up.



+1.......instead you chose the Jackwagon approach......live and learn!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well considering all that has been thrown at him, StarChild has the fortitude to come back and post again and give us an update. I say, "Bravo." Most guys would have never shown up again, let alone post.

The ENGL is a very good amp. As been stated already, you will really enjoy it.

Thanks for dropping by and informing us of what is going on.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well considering all that has been thrown at him, StarChild has the fortitude to come back and post again and give us an update. I say, "Bravo." Most guys would have never shown up again, let alone post.
> 
> The ENGL is a very good amp. As been stated already, you will really enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by and informing us of what is going on.



Agreed.


----------



## K SOLO

Crate must not be all that dam bad. I saw K.K. Downing&Glen Tipton playing through a Crate(full stack)and a Marshall(full stack). And i bet that Crate was a "tube" head.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

kebek said:


> Orange



Blue


----------



## K SOLO

...i too own a Crate as well,Crate's V-33. I know the most of you will "frown" upon this amp...and that's kool. I like it...and that's all that matters. Marshall is the "bomb"!...and that's a fact(especially the older models.)But my V-33 has held her own gig after gig(i keep a small fan,blowing on the rear of the head case to keep her cool(she has 4-EL84&3-12AX7's in her...)and she generates a tremendous amount of heat. The cleans are to "die" for...and the crunch is ok,but i dont use it. I either us my Boss ME-50 effects board...or my pedalboard that contains 8 stompboxes for overdrive and other effects. I have had a guitar bud of mine Marshall quit on him(JCM 800&4-12 cab...)warming up for a gig. I thought he was going to have a "nervous breakdown"(lol!) He was so sure of that 800 that he never got a "spare" head...(just in case.) But since i lived about 10-15mins away fron where his band was playing...i went and got the V-33,plugged into his 4-12 cab,turned the fan on behind it...and told him to "play-on"! That V-33 is so dam loud...that there is no-need to mic the cabnet(seriously.) The gig went on beautifully,with not a prob(he said that he was "indebeted" to me lol!)Needless to say,he bought a Peavey 5150 head as a "back-up".


----------



## cudamax2343

Damn theirs soo much too read here with about 500 posts. No way in Hell am'I gone-a read all this shit. Tell me somebody whats going on here? Is there some Smuck say-in Crates better than Marshall? Because I want in on some Bash-in if their was


----------



## thrawn86

cudamax2343 said:


> Damn theirs soo much too read here with about 500 posts. No way in Hell am'I gone-a read all this shit. Tell me somebody whats going on here? Is there some Smuck say-in Crates better than Marshall? Because I want in on some Bash-in if their was



Here's the rundown:

The OP of this thread asked which was better. He was a Crate believer, and we smoked him for it. He got very defensive, and eventually it just turned into a free for all. Some even found his Youtube account and some material he posted and flamed him for it.

To be fair, most of it wasn't warranted. Then, about 6 months later (somewhere back in the pages) he came back and posted his 'final' comment, and that he had saved his money and purchased an Egnater Fireball head and that it sounded so much better than the Crate. We unanimously pardoned him for his error and welcomed his baptism into the Brotherhood Of Valves.


----------



## thrawn86

Oh, and Post #500!


----------



## jcmjmp

Nice to see this thread again. A true Marshall forum classic. This should be a sticky.


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> alright this will be the last post i will ever do here just came to say that all this has been pretty unfair no use trying to persuade or convince all i say is stop all this shit and to all the people saying shit like he'll be playing ss crate for years or me getting paid to take a crate i honestly think thats pretty immature but thats neither here nor there i bought an engl fireball last week by far the best amp i've ever played but that takes nothing away from my crate it got me through thick and thin and it did that without burning a hole in my pocket ike my engl did (worth every penny though) so just drop all this i'm glad this kept whoever entertained or whatever but you honestly you guys dont have anything left to discuss about me anymore and please take those photos of me and my friends off its not fair to them they had no part in any of this and i'm embarrased enough about the way my living room looks without people calling me out on it yours truly, Starchild



Here's his last post. It was an Engl, I was incorrect.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Will this thread ever die?


----------



## jcmjmp

Who voted for Crate?


----------



## thrawn86

Lol, he did. @martimus: No, apparently, it will last forever. I wrote a song about it.


----------



## jcmjmp

Crates with NOS Transistors - That's what we need for a true comparision.


----------



## thrawn86

Poor Crate. Here's my professional, Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary, review of Crate:

I started out with a 20w Flexwave combo with DSP and built in effects. For what it's worth, that amp did indeed rock. It got me a long way.

I played a Blue Voodoo in a GC. As I have said before, It was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a Tube amp is capable of. I was not impressed, and I wanted to be.

I then purchased a Crate 5112, all valve combo. It was pretty cool, although I still felt something was lacking.

I finally ended up with my Marshall......and the sound that I always craved. Of course, Marshall's were always expensive, so I had to overcome that obstacle.

Crates are versatile, good bang for the buck, entry level workhorses. My brother plays a GFX-900 (80w head) with a Standard Strat to this day and it really does sound bonkers. Really good. Good enough that I've thought about buying one for a backup. No crap. You guys know me, I wouldn't BS if I said I wasn't BS'ing.

This has been thrawn86 with his .02.  (literally)


----------



## diesect20022000

I'm thinking a whole CRATE of ORANGE's


----------



## jcmjmp

With all this talk of Crates... I think I'm gonna have to start another poll...


----------



## IbanezMark

this was a classic and it will never die!
:cool2:


----------



## Dave666

diesect20022000 said:


> I'm thinking a whole CRATE of ORANGE's


----------



## custom53

Dave666 said:


>



oh yeah.....!!!!!

Not to offend Crate owners but that question is a no brainer....


----------



## tonefreak

custom53 said:


> oh yeah.....!!!!!
> 
> Not to offend Crate owners but that question is a no brainer....






Orange>Crate. end of question.


----------



## diesect20022000

custom53 said:


> oh yeah.....!!!!!
> 
> Not to offend Crate owners but that question is a no brainer....



I think i just shat myeself AND blew one at the same time.


----------



## jcmjmp

K SOLO said:


> ...i too own a Crate as well,Crate's V-33. I know the most of you will "frown" upon this amp...and that's kool.



I never played through one of these amps but in general, they seem to be highly regarded.


----------



## tonefreak

jcmjmp said:


> I never played through one of these amps but in general, they seem to be highly regarded.



i never played through ANY crate.


beat that!


----------



## diesect20022000

jcmjmp said:


> I never played through one of these amps but in general, they seem to be highly regarded.



they have a decenttone. don't dig the plastic knobs much.


----------



## K SOLO

jcmjmp said:


> I never played through one of these amps but in general, they seem to be highly regarded.


 4 EL84's+3 12AX7's= one extremely "powerful" amp! Like i said,i cant turn the volume up past 1,without "blowing my head off"! U definatly dont need to mic a cab,with this head...


----------



## StratusX

MartyStrat54 said:


> And no, that isn't what ZZ Top used. I could just kill Billy Gibbons for endorsing Crate. I guess when you get old, you have to make that last stab at making the big bucks. He could have at least went with Orange. I'll bet every one of his Crate amps have been gone through and modded by his personal tech.








Orange Amps | Artists | ZZ Top | Present Artists


----------



## shredless

?


----------



## thrawn86

Marty is right....this thread won't die.


----------



## rocker43

Crates are not to bad for a solid state amp i have a three channel combo i use for practice and it will last a long time. Now having said that i just picked up a peavy JSX and it is the bad ass amp ive been looking for for 20 years very versatile and sounds great even at lower volumes wich my dsl had to be cranked to really shine.I have never played on an orange amp but ive heard good things about them.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

This thread is like god, it'll never die!


----------



## jcmjmp

The thread is back, just in time for xmas.


----------



## IbanezMark

Buy your kids a crate for Christmas..they'll hate you forever!


----------



## thrawn86

Crate = Hate.

However, I approve of this equation:

Crate > Line 6

Line 6 = Cheap Amp Fix


----------



## Wycked Lester

K SOLO said:


> 4 EL84's+3 12AX7's= one extremely "powerful" amp!........: U definatly dont need to mic a cab,with this head...


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Marty is right....this thread won't die.



Some things are just to big to die Thrawn. They take on a life of their own. Create their own gravity in a way.  Like the black hole this thread has become. We are all drawn to it. Like moths to a flame.....or rubber-neckers at a train wreck. Depending on how you look at it...


----------



## thrawn86

That's what it is: A singularity!


----------



## MartyStrat54

StratusX said:


> Orange Amps | Artists | ZZ Top | Present Artists



Just what I wanted to see. Let me ask you this. Has Billy ever endorsed Bugera?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Marshall Mann said:


> Some things are just to big to die Thrawn. They take on a life of their own. Create their own gravity in a way.  Like the black hole this thread has become. We are all drawn to it. Like moths to a flame.....or rubber-neckers at a train wreck. Depending on how you look at it...



Call me a rubber-necker. I keep coming back for another peek.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> That's what it is: A singularity!




Exactly! I am thinking this resembles a conical singularity. One glimpse of the event horizon and you're doomed!


----------



## MartyStrat54

> Exactly! I am thinking this resembles a conical singularity.



Or it could be a "comical similarity."


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> Call me a rubber-necker. I keep coming back for another peek.



Yep, me to! I know I should just keep going and mind my own business, but I just cant! You never know what kind of carnage might be in here!


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> Or it could be a "comical similarity."


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

StratusX said:


> Orange Amps | Artists | ZZ Top | Present Artists



How dare you post a pic of ZZ top in theis thread? You know this thread isn't worth it!


----------



## Gtarzan81

To the top...

In remembrance of times past.................


----------



## fstrat59slp

I'm sorry but I have to go with Orange, but I do have a buddy who likes crates. He uses a solid state though so he can get away with noise complaints where he's staying right now. Although he knows amps very well, he's the guy that showed me what the true marshall's were not the mg's that I had come up around. The day I played through his 59slp was the day I had to start saving up for one of my own, twas an awesome experience to say the least.


----------



## MartyStrat54

No! No! No! Not this. No way. It can't be true.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I've heard (actually _*read*_) about this thread and starchild!

The legends are true!


----------



## Gtarzan81

SmokeyDopey said:


> I've heard (actually _*read*_) about this thread and starchild!
> 
> The legends are true!



2 more classics for you:
http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/14619-line-6-haters.html

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/9581-trouble-band.html


----------



## rockonk8sdad

Don't know too much about the orange, except they are fairly expen$ive, and the only one i was around sounded vile-the guy took it back the next day. The crates are pretty cheaply priced and very reliable ( i was a SLM dealer in the early 90's). They offer alotta bang for the buck, especialy in their price range. also most of em were pretty easy to dial in a good tone. Given the prices though your not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## MartyStrat54

*CRATE* frickin' rulz, ya know.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Yep .....it's true , i'm trading my 6100 strait up for a CRATE !!!!!


CRATE ROCKs !!!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Wow, you guys couldn't let this one die! LOL Hey, I made peace with Starchild after he bought his ENGL......he did figure it out finally.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Starchild bought an ENGL .....for real ??? Come on .....


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

He gets a like from me for this:



Starchild132 said:


> alright this will be the last post i will ever do here just came to say that all this has been pretty unfair no use trying to persuade or convince all i say is stop all this shit and to all the people saying shit like he'll be playing ss crate for years or me getting paid to take a crate i honestly think thats pretty immature but thats neither here nor there i bought an engl fireball last week by far the best amp i've ever played but that takes nothing away from my crate it got me through thick and thin and it did that without burning a hole in my pocket ike my engl did (worth every penny though) so just drop all this i'm glad this kept whoever entertained or whatever but you honestly you guys dont have anything left to discuss about me anymore and please take those photos of me and my friends off its not fair to them they had no part in any of this and i'm embarrased enough about the way my living room looks without people calling me out on it yours truly, Starchild


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Yep .....it's true , i'm trading my 6100 strait up for a CRATE !!!!!
> 
> 
> CRATE ROCKs !!!!!!



Our favourite guitarists are running crates under the stage or behind their ugly, overpriced 'Marshall' backlines. I have been listening to celine dion for the last 10 years because the Marshall backlines rock bands have make me want to puke.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Like someone else mentioned, I'll take a _crate_ of oranges too.


----------



## bloosman1

I gotta tell y'all when my bassist quit, the following saturday, I went to my drummer's place to jam. I took my li'l passport P.A., my Orange AD 30 TC and my effex. We had a great time! That amp rocked!
---J---


----------



## bloosman1




----------



## TwinACStacks

Better Yet, Who is more Fucked up:

Starchild or Wallyfuckmartface????

 TWIN


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> Better Yet, Who is more Fucked up:
> 
> Starchild or Wallyfuckmartface????
> 
> TWIN



Thats a clear tie.

Wow, it's the tread that never ends!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Marshall Mann said:


> Thats a clear tie.
> 
> Wow, it's the tread that never ends!



Hey don't thread on me!!!

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Starchild132 said:


> I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, *Engl*, Line 6, etc)



A good friend of mine, Taylor, Has a Crate BV150h(probably was the highest end crate they ever made). To say the very least, He uses my ENGL every time our bands are on the bill together. Badass as ENGL? I don't know what you're hearing


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is just not the same as when Starchild was commenting back.


----------



## Moose Lewis

Never poked my head in this thread before. Un-be-fuk-in-lievable! 556 posts... oh... whoops. 

Ahem... I'd take a crate of apples.


----------



## jammattjam

Ill take a crate of YJM100.


----------



## jammattjam

Starchild132 said:


> well the fact that the forum said "other amps" i thought maybe just maybe i could find somebody that liked them because i am seriously the only person i know that likes them, on the contrary i dont like marshall they are great amps but i feel i cant get my own tone out of them, this just my opinion however thats not saying if im jamming with a guy and hes got a marshall im not going to play it, hell i am, ill jam on one all night, but never buy one.



I have a feeling this guy didn't leave here alive!


----------



## MM54

It never gets old


----------



## thrawn86

You guys are mean!!!


----------



## Wycked Lester

Moose Lewis said:


> Never poked my head in this thread before. Un-be-fuk-in-lievable! 556 posts... oh... whoops.
> 
> Ahem... I'd take a crate of apples.



and only 13 votes....lol


----------



## thrawn86

He only ran the poll for like 3 days. Everyone piled on him big time. This was my contribution to his opinion.



thrawn86 said:


> Although I don't mind Crate, I played through a Blue Voodoo and thought it was the best reproduction of Solid State sound that a tube amp could make....way too sterile.



According to his page, he stopped in around March. His last post was last August or something......he's not gonna like all the new posts if he comes back.


----------



## icedteaburst

hey i may be the only guy here that actually uses an orange as a main amp, i started writing a post but just stopped, i could go on for pages on why i love my orange and why some hate it and why crates are kids and why some people don't seem to think so.
but I'm lazy today, so just play your crates and ill play my orange and marshalls.


----------



## Starchild132

you know whats cool, is i can come back to this site and be like. "(Puts on sunglasses) im kind of a big deal, people know me" :cool2:


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Starchild132 said:


> you know whats cool, is i can come back to this site and be like. "(Puts on sunglasses) im kind of a big deal, people know me" :cool2:


 
Hey man, nice to meet you, I heard so much about you! 


(just messin)


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> you know whats cool, is i can come back to this site and be like. "(Puts on sunglasses) im kind of a big deal, people know me" :cool2:



LOOOOOOOOOOL! Hey, but you did come back, and you've got a better 'tude and a killer amp. Stick around kid.


----------



## Starchild132

i will this time around, i look at everything back and i was a stupid dick kid, still am  but i look back at all this and realize i said some dumb shalizits and think all this is too funny you guys actually brightened my day reading these old posts i feel like my bad attitude made alot of people laugh and thats actually pretty cool to moi, and keep playing marshalls guys my friend tim has a zakk wylde jcm 800 and that thing for lack of a better word is a beast, pretty jealous of him ACTUALLY


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Starchild132 said:


> i will this time around, i look at everything back and i was a stupid dick kid, still am  but i look back at all this and realize i said some dumb shalizits and think all this is too funny you guys actually brightened my day reading these old posts i feel like my bad attitude made alot of people laugh and thats actually pretty cool to moi, and keep playing marshalls guys my friend tim has a zakk wylde jcm 800 and that thing for lack of a better word is a beast, pretty jealous of him ACTUALLY





Welcome back Starchild. Enjoy the forum. Even if you don't play a Marshall, there is still a spot for you here...


----------



## nedcronin

I'm glad to see you back Starchild, stick around man!


----------



## thrawn86

Starchild132 said:


> i will this time around, i look at everything back and i was a stupid dick kid, still am  but i look back at all this and realize i said some dumb shalizits and think all this is too funny you guys actually brightened my day reading these old posts i feel like my bad attitude made alot of people laugh and thats actually pretty cool to moi, and keep playing marshalls guys my friend tim has a zakk wylde jcm 800 and that thing for lack of a better word is a beast, pretty jealous of him ACTUALLY



 Hey, you got any clips of the Engl?


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Welcome back starchild.


----------



## willscott182

what a legend


----------



## Wycked Lester

no way,...this is too much! 

welcome back man.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Phildog

I don't think there's a Crate out there that would compare to an Orange. But I'm speaking about the tube amps.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Cool! Welcome (back)!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Starchild. I'm TWIN.

Legend meets Legend. You don't play Meedely stuff do Ya?

 TWIN


----------



## Starchild132

hey to thrawn i do have videos unfortunately i dont have a usb cord to upload them at the moment i wish i did because i bought a pro xxl cab and it has celestion v60s and there so amazing and to twin lol i dont know what meedely stuff is, also by the way to keep up with the marshall talk as well my friend chris is thinking about getting a jvm i dont rememebr which one and a cab to go along with it, its about 1400 bucks and was curious if anybody has any opinions on it i would really appreciate it


----------



## SmokeyDopey

So you now own an ORANGE!!!!! WOW! Congrats!


----------



## solarburn

Starchild132 said:


> hey to thrawn i do have videos unfortunately i dont have a usb cord to upload them at the moment i wish i did because i bought a pro xxl cab and it has celestion v60s and there so amazing and to twin lol i dont know what meedely stuff is, also by the way to keep up with the marshall talk as well my friend chris is thinking about getting a jvm i dont rememebr which one and a cab to go along with it, its about 1400 bucks and was curious if anybody has any opinions on it i would really appreciate it



You mean V30's which are Celestion 60watt speakers...?

Meedely is just playing a lot of notes or long self indulgent runs.LOL! I call it wanking. If its melodic and tasty I call it playing guitar. 

Congrats on the new amps!


----------



## jcmjmp

I love this thread.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man a tear has come to my eye. This is all so touching.

Welcome back StarChild. You have been missed.


----------



## Moose Lewis

Heh-heh... I've been hearing about this dude for a long time now. Welcome back.




 Cheers

*Oh - and I prefer apples over crates of oranges.


----------



## Starchild132

yea i play meedely stuff usually for warming up and for playing chromatic runs, i play in two different ands right now ones death metal and one is like blink 182 type punk and since i play with those guys more i dont usually "shred" as much as i used to, and no there v60s i read they only make them for certain engl cabs like the pro xxl series, i too prefer apples as well the acids in the oranges will get ya if you indulge too much


----------



## solarburn

Starchild132 said:


> yea i play meedely stuff usually for warming up and for playing chromatic runs, i play in two different ands right now ones death metal and one is like blink 182 type punk and since i play with those guys more i dont usually "shred" as much as i used to, and no there v60s i read they only make them for certain engl cabs like the pro xxl series, i too prefer apples as well the acids in the oranges will get ya if you indulge too much



Never heard of them till now. I see some guys say they seem to be a bit smoother than a V30 without that high mid spike.

Like I said about meedley meedley playing...there is tasty shred and there is gat damn annoying shred that has the same effect to me as scratching a black board with your finger nails. 

Some of my fav guitarists are shredders so its not a jealousy thing cause I play slow hand. I can shred trail on a mountain bike so I'm good with it.


----------



## jvm210guy

Starchild132 said:


> hey to thrawn i do have videos unfortunately i dont have a usb cord to upload them at the moment i wish i did because i bought a pro xxl cab and it has celestion v60s and there so amazing and to twin lol i dont know what meedely stuff is, also by the way to keep up with the marshall talk as well my friend chris is thinking about getting a jvm i dont rememebr which one and a cab to go along with it, its about 1400 bucks and was curious if anybody has any opinions on it i would really appreciate it


 
You can find a 410 for about 1200 or less if you look hard enough....


----------



## pick6

I remember the night I found this thread initially and read through the entire thing. It was a crazy night. I laughed... I cried....and I also died a little inside.


----------



## Starchild132

thrawn86 said:


> Lol, he did. @martimus: No, apparently, it will last forever. I wrote a song about it.



dude i totally would like to hear this song, is there way you could put it on youtube


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey, don't be a stranger. You are a VIP now.


----------



## Starchild132

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey, don't be a stranger. You are a VIP now.



Hell yea! thanks man, you know whats funny is i think the biggest mark i ever left is probably the bashing i did and the getting bashed i took and baam! this thread , but hey if you guys want since i dont get on here as much as i like feel free to add me on facebook my Name is J. Tiberious Hartweger on there, i love discussing music and equipment plus we can create a Marshall Forum VIP page on there


----------



## thrawn86

*Well my Forum Friends, It's about that time again....*

Every year, I resurrect this thread from the ashes. For a while, 'twas a tale of stupidity and nerfherding. After last year, it became a story of redemption and happiness. Starchild and I have made peace and there are no hard feelings anymore. I hope he comes back again with some commentary.

I invite all Forum members to take a stroll down memory lane, and for our newer guests, please take a break from the current Trolls on the board and revel in the misery that is "Whats Better Crate or Orange?"


----------



## Nicholas666

WHAT THE FUCK is wrong with this thread?!haha


----------



## Micky

It is a classic Starchild post from the past...

Thanks Thrawn. I almost forgot...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a feeling this is a joke thread, so I'm not gonna bother reading through it...


----------



## thrawn86

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a feeling this is a joke thread, so I'm not gonna bother reading through it...



Oh no, he was very very serious from the get go. That's what makes this a Marshall Forum classic. Adwex should sticky it.


----------



## SonVolt

So this thread is like a Christmas tradition.


----------



## IbanezMark




----------



## Marshall Mann

Ah, memories!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Not this AGAIN !!!!


facepalm ....


----------



## tonefreak

hell yeah... i love this thread.


----------



## thrawn86

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Not this AGAIN !!!!
> 
> 
> facepalm ....



And you are post #600!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think it's obvious...


----------



## bulldozer1984

Starchild132 said:


> Hell yea! thanks man, you know whats funny is i think the biggest mark i ever left is probably the bashing i did and the getting bashed i took and baam! this thread , but hey if you guys want since i dont get on here as much as i like feel free to add me on facebook my Name is *J. Tiberious Hartweger* on there, i love discussing music and equipment plus we can create a Marshall Forum VIP page on there





best part of the whole thread !!!!! 



http://www.facebook.com/j.hartweger


----------



## custom53

That's like asking, "what's better.. a Chevette or a Corvette.."


----------



## Alt Freak

Hahahaha!! I remember this getting revived last year and starchild's return.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I wouldnt mind having a crate of oranges...


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I wouldnt mind having a crate of oranges...



Winnar!


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Well there's a reason you don't see many, if any people playing Crate amps....


----------



## paul-e-mann

I played a Crate for nearly 20 years! I'm somebody damnit!


----------



## Micky

I modded a little 20 watt Crate, and it wasn't too bad...
Sold it for $75.


----------



## IbanezMark

Micky said:


> I modded a little 20 watt Crate, and it wasn't too bad...
> Sold it for $75.



"Modded Crate for sale. Suck knob goes from 0-10. Currently set at 0 and sounds passable"


----------



## CaptainZero

21 pages and 13 votes? How did I miss this gem! When I have time, I'm going through all of it


----------



## JayCM800

LOL  I remember this thread from back when i was a 'lurker'!


----------



## Karloff

American Viking said:


> Crate amps are pretty awful... I've had plenty in my youth.



I had a 2x12 Crate solid state combo back in the 80's. awful.


----------



## thrawn86

Lemme guess, back then it probably looked like they made the outside of the amp as an actual crate. Those looked as bad as they sounded.


----------



## Karloff

thrawn86 said:


> Lemme guess, back then it probably looked like they made the outside of the amp as an actual crate. Those looked as bad as they sounded.



haha, no, it looked like a normal black tolex combo amp, but i remember those when they first came out. mine kept cutting out in the middle of the set, broken solder joints. I finally spent a sunday afternoon and reflowed every solder joint in the amp. never cut out again. but it actually sounded better when it didnt work


----------



## solarburn

Karloff said:


> I finally spent a sunday afternoon and reflowed every solder joint in the amp. never cut out again. but it actually sounded better when it didnt work


----------



## thrawn86

Bummer!


----------



## Wilder Amplification

CRATE = Can't Really Afford True Equipment


----------



## thrawn86

Yep. That's how I started out.  Still can't afford the good stuff.

Gonna be doing a job near you pretty soon. Have to hook up and grab a beer, Jon.


----------



## Karloff

Wilder Amplification said:


> CRATE = Can't Really Afford True Equipment



and that was the case. My old Ampeg v4 had died, had a gig in 2 days, it was all I had the $$ for at the time.


----------



## Strateuphoria

The first time I plugged into a dodgy crate, I got a shock through the strings.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

thrawn86 said:


> Yep. That's how I started out.  Still can't afford the good stuff.
> 
> Gonna be doing a job near you pretty soon. Have to hook up and grab a beer, Jon.



Comin' down to the Fresno area?


----------



## JAC

The bigger more expensive Crates are good. The smaller ones are noisey garbage. (We're talkin' hizzy, squeally, shitty tone also), The better Crates are good but, Orange are great!! Some people feel the old Orange ones broke down alot. I don't know but, they new Orange ones I've tried out kick balls. I would save up for the German amp. Don't have a silly competition with your bud about, "My amp is cuter than yours!" type nonsense. Good luck and hopefully you'll be able to land your new Engl soon!


----------



## kook

great thread just gotta add my 2 cents....been playing clubs for a while now, every so often we do a gig where another band or the club asks us to use the in house gear.....first question out of me and bass players mouths 

Is it crate ?


----------



## kook

true story btw


----------



## woodddj

I just bought a crate. Excalaber head. Not the best sounding amp, but it's not the worst either. The overdrive channel sux, but the clean channel is ok. Only got it as a backup, worth the $60 i payed for it.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Isn't it like comparing apples and orange?



By that I mean a rotten apple and a juicy, juicy orange


----------



## brownale

rockinr0ll said:


> Starchild's Dad?


I think the US Army is experimenting with this technology.
Apparently someone found out that laying one of these on there back and cranking up the volume, one could bring down planes .
They will be using this technology to enforce "no fly zones."


----------



## bulldozer1984




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## wakjob

Laugh at Crate all you want. I remember a very heated and long thread over 10 years ago @ HC about who has, or what is the best metal tone.

Some dude, might have been DerekB, recorded a clip with a little Crate 15 watt GFX W/ 8" speaker or something and absolutely fried everyones noodle. People were just falling all over themselves about it. After a few pages of praise, he revealed what it was.

Lots of people ate crow that day I'll tell you.

The Lee Jackson Stealth wasn't god awful either.


----------



## Darth Federer

This thread is fucking hysterical. Sorry i don't have much more to add than that. I'm definitely going to have to come back and read more when I have time.


----------



## brettk7

Personally... I prefer Orange.


----------



## vettahead

whats better..... orange, hands down. now im talking the older oranges here. all the crate's I've played through were shite!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah the good old days. I thought I would bring this back before Thrawn did it again.

This is for all the new members to enjoy.

I'm sure the seasoned members will be shocked to see it floating around again.

What's better, Crate or Orange?


----------



## thrawn86

An orange Crate would be nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Where's JOE (Solar)? 

He likes Orange...now.


----------



## chuckelator




----------



## solarburn

Oranges are juicy.


----------



## thrawn86

Chuck, that picture..........it's not big enough.


----------



## solarburn

thrawn86 said:


> Chuck, that picture..........it's not big enough.


----------



## Wycked Lester

oh yea, its THIS thread again


----------



## MartyStrat54

I play a CRATE and it has chrome plated plastic knobs that look much better than an Orange.

Did I tell you it has balls? Well it does. Big hairy balls.

100 percent solid state FTW!


----------



## 66 galaxie

thrawn86 said:


> Chuck, that picture..........it's not big enough.



Maybe he was trying to give Simms a hint???


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> Maybe he was trying to give Simms a hint???


----------



## 66 galaxie

Promise me we will never let it die


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> Promise me we will never let it die








I promise with an updated pic


----------



## woodddj

I have a crate and two orange's. The crate makes a great highrise for my oranges to set on.


----------



## EndGame00

I had a Crate GXT100... *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Durden

want a Crate get a Gx-130, want a orange buy a tree


----------



## JayCM800

I had a Crate GFX-212 and it was alright! Sold it for a $100 when i moved to NY. In hindsight, it served me well as a starter amp and wish i still had it...


----------



## thrawn86

That's what my brother still has to this day. And it does sound pretty dang good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

And all this time I was wrong about CRATE.

So they really are that good?


----------



## thrawn86

I always said that if someone was just starting out and wanted a decent amp, get a solid state Crate. Especially in the late '90's when they came out with their FlexWave preamp they started putting in everything. It actually sounds really good, cleans included. If you have the gain up very high in OD, though, it gets real fizzy with volume. But through a 4x12 it was a pretty nice sound. In my town, Crate was about the only game in town, other than SS Fenders, and I hated Fender.

That being said, I would never choose a Crate tube amp over almost any other tube amp. I stand by my statement on the first few pages of this thread: The Blue Voodoo was lousy. Sounded like my little Fender practice amp.

I also had a V 5212 or whatever it was......50 watt, 2x12 combo, all tube. Maybe it needed better tubes or a bias check, something I never did. It simply didn't ever do it for me. I wanted to like it really bad, but it wasn't the cat's meow. The solid state stuff was better.

I bought a Marshall because that was the sound in my head. I got it now. Nobody ever finishes tweaking and playing with their sound, but I love what I got. And I would pick up a Crate for a SS backup any day of the week.

.02


----------



## MartyStrat54

That was very honest.


----------



## custom53

Seriously...!?!?!?


----------



## Alt Freak

Yearly bump


----------



## Darrenw5094

I don't like the Jingly Jangly vibe from the Orange.

There.....i said it.


----------



## EndGame00

I owned one of this hybrids... I don't even remember what stock preamp tube it had.


----------



## mickeydg5

Here is a nice orange crate.


----------



## JAC

My 2 cents! I feel the smaller Crates were very noisey and, the tone was not particularly impressive. The bigger more expensive ones were far better machines. Cleaner sounding and better tone is how I would describe the bigger amps. I like the newer Orange amps way better than Crate myself. If you like them that is fine however, no Crate bashing here, just expressing MHO. Do Crate amps still even exist? I've never seen them in Stores anymore, not even used.


----------



## Ghostman

JAC said:


> ..... Do Crate amps still even exist? I've never seen them in Stores anymore, not even used.



I've been asking this question myself. Their website has been the same since 2009. I think they rebranded to Black Heart. They are both owned by the same company, LOUD Technologies. When Black Heart was introduced, the Crate wheel stopped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Crate brand most likely doesn't exist, but they were making some in-house Guitar Center brands like Blackheart and Raven. Now that those brands are discontinued, I really do think Crate is just nothing at this point.


----------



## Starchild132

Wow... I'm shocked and flattered this is still alive. I have returned from the murky banks of my residence. I would just like to add that crate is very much still alive, at least where I live. The people who make them are based out of ferguson Missouri which is an hour or do drive. Needless to say is that they're everywhere down here. Everyone and their little brother have them because you can get them so cheap. Anyways, just wanted to say hey. I came back to reminisce and found new posts. Can't beat a time like that. Today was a good day. 

I'm also post #666. It was meant to be.


----------



## tweedman8758

I've had a VC3112 in blonde since they came out. I still end up using this more often than my Fenders and Marshalls. The only problem that I've had is that it eats EL84 tubes as they are always on  but it's a small price to pay for the tone.


----------



## sgstratdude

(Insert any other amp company here... Including Bugera and Line 6) > Crate


----------



## FutureProf88

It depends on the Crate. Flexwave? Orange! But if we are talking the older stuff like the Vintage Club series, then I have to give the nod to Crate. At one time they made some good stuff.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Most Crate Combo's make a great footstool , but i have to say , my friend Jason has a Crate Blue Voodoo head & 4x12 cab , and it sounds damn good !!!


But ya better play it safe ...... buy a MARSHALL !


----------



## Starchild132

The topic is endless.


----------



## sinner 13

I had a V32 for a bit that wasn't a complete POS, drive channel sucked but the clean channel pushed sounded great.


----------



## thrawn86

It's aliiiiive


----------



## Deep Purple fan

I have a Rockerverb 50 and it's my best sounding amp.


----------



## V-Type

I like and owned a fair bulk of good and not so good Crates over the years.
Dont really dig Orange but they have a really good British tube sound that imo Kills 99% of the Crate tube offerings.

My BV 60 and 120 while nice just didnt Wow me even after years and many Celestions.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Now that I've owned both I can honestly say the Crate wasn't that good.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Starchild132 said:


> This is my first post so bear with me but, recently i've never been one to bash another amp but this guy i know keeps egging on about his Orange and how "great it is" and how shitty Crates are, well I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, Engl, Line 6, etc) and they have been extremely reliable (they can take one hell of a beating) so as far as i'm concerned it has and will be (until i get an Engl) my primary amp on stage and just practicing, but anyways i would like to hear other peoples opinion on this too so feel free to say whatever about either, its your opinion, also if i do this right i will be taking polls.



Crate is the laughing stock of the entire pro sound industry.

You can't compare crate and Orange, because there is no comparison.
You are comparing a guitar amp, to a children's toy.

I have worked on guitar amps for decades.
I have never seen a less reliable, more poorly designed amplifier than Crate. Not Ever.


----------



## Ghostman

ampmadscientist said:


> Crate is the laughing stock of the entire pro sound industry.
> 
> You can't compare crate and Orange, because there is no comparison.
> You are comparing a guitar amp, to a children's toy.
> 
> I have worked on guitar amps for decades.
> *I have never seen a less reliable, more poorly designed amplifier than Crate*. Not Ever.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-z_qNNcVz8[/ame]

Yeah, I can't see the reliability either....


----------



## Jaymz E

Sammy Hagar used Crate Blue Voodoo amps and so did Marty Freidman. I prefer Orange over Crate though. The build quality of an Orange is top notch compared to a lot of amps, especially Crate.


----------



## ampmadscientist

jaymz elas said:


> Sammy Hagar used Crate Blue Voodoo amps and so did Marty Freidman. I prefer Orange over Crate though. The build quality of an Orange is top notch compared to a lot of amps, especially Crate.



This is what the technicians at the SLM Crate factory told me:

A. Crate amps are for temporary use only.
B. Crate amps are not built for continuous operation.

"continuous operation" is defined as:
an appliance that is used (or operated) for 3 hours or more..
It's in the National Electrical Code, look it up yourself!

In other words,
the power transformer and other components do not dissipate enough heat, and are not designed to operate longer than 3 continuous hours.

Now compare that rating to Marshall, Fender, and Orange, etc...
You will soon find that nearly ALL other professional amplifiers ARE designed for continuous operation.

I mean, why "wouldn't" a guitar amp be designed to operate continuously?
Go figure.

Which brings us to the most serious flaw in Crate amplifiers:
Lack of thermal management. There's nowhere for the heat to go.


----------



## Starchild132

Just dropping in to check this once more. Good times.


----------



## ampmadscientist

It's hilarious that Crate would even be considered a contender to Orange.

Crate is the laughing stock of the pro sound industry.
It's made for children.

The reliability of Crate is even more hilarious.

The guy who designs Crate: Jerry, I'm talking about you.
*I think you are the worst designer in the history of amplification.
*Bruce Kennedy: you get second place.*END


----------



## FutureProf88

ampmadscientist said:


> It's hilarious that Crate would even be considered a contender to Orange.
> 
> Crate is the laughing stock of the pro sound industry.
> It's made for children.
> 
> The reliability of Crate is even more hilarious.
> 
> The guy who designs Crate: Jerry, I'm talking about you.
> *I think you are the worst designer in the history of amplification.
> *Bruce Kennedy: you get second place.*END



Amp, I like you. You know that. You're one of the most knowledgable guys on this forum when it comes to the inner workings and the electrical physics of amplification. 

You also have a way with words, and I have to say the above is monumentally cowardly and childish. You don't mention your location. Nobody knows who you are, yet you go and anonymously call out a guy who designed amps for a nationally known company that (whether it deserved to or not) DID supply equipment to professional touring acts. Not cool. I have yet to see any AmpMadScientist original amps on any pro backline at any show I've ever been to. I would laugh if these guys slapped you in the face for that.

Again, much respect for your knowledge base and I'm not questioning that you know what you're talking about. But grow up.


----------



## JAC

Orange, not a Crate fan but, I did like the Palomino five watt combo they had years ago.


----------



## ampmadscientist

FutureProf88 said:


> Amp, I like you. You know that. You're one of the most knowledgable guys on this forum when it comes to the inner workings and the electrical physics of amplification.
> 
> You also have a way with words, and I have to say the above is monumentally cowardly and childish. You don't mention your location. Nobody knows who you are, yet you go and anonymously call out a guy who designed amps for a nationally known company that (whether it deserved to or not) DID supply equipment to professional touring acts. Not cool. I have yet to see any AmpMadScientist original amps on any pro backline at any show I've ever been to. I would laugh if these guys slapped you in the face for that.
> 
> Again, much respect for your knowledge base and I'm not questioning that you know what you're talking about. But grow up.



If you want me to say something nice about crate amps,
then build better Crate amps.
Stop selling garbage to consumers.

If you want to design amps, learn how to design an amp first.
That would be a good start...


----------



## FutureProf88

ampmadscientist said:


> If you want me to say something nice about crate amps,
> then build better Crate amps.
> Stop selling garbage to consumers.
> 
> If you want to design amps, learn how to design an amp first.
> That would be a good start...



That's fine. Don't like Crate amps. I'm not too crazy about them. But don't go calling people out and being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## ampmadscientist

If we don't complain about horrible amp designs...
then amps will never get better.

We complain...they listen...or we don't buy the amps. Simple.


----------



## SwampThing

Crate.


----------



## Ghostman

Ghostman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-z_qNNcVz8
> 
> Yeah, I can't see the reliability either....





ampmadscientist said:


> The reliability of Crate is even more hilarious.



the 'stupid.' it burns.....


----------



## Ghostman

I've played Orange and they don't do anything for me. Just bleh....

My Crate though, puts a shot on the stinger.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Ghostman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-z_qNNcVz8
> 
> Yeah, I can't see the reliability either....



I believe they used a stunt double for this film.


----------



## Ghostman

LPMarshall hack said:


> I believe they used a stunt double for this film.



That's just your signature quote talking.


----------



## Mosher Zone

ampmadscientist said:


> Crate is the laughing stock of the entire pro sound industry.
> 
> You are comparing a guitar amp, to a children's toy.



What about the Gx130c which is pretty much a Ampeg VH140c?

I've heard this on a couple of Cannibal Corpse recordings & those are some of my fave album sounds.


----------



## custom53

No Comparison.. Orange hands down..!


----------



## thrawn86

And a BUMP for the Jewel of the Forum........enjoy, all ye new members.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Good to "see" you Thrawn!


----------



## sinner 13

Ghostman said:


> the 'stupid.' it burns.....


Like the clap....
Only I think that would be more enjoyable than listening to his drivel....


----------



## FRED

Well, Crate does a rep for some reliability issues - but I'm a little confused...so you don't own an ENGL?? I was going to ask you how much better or worse your Fireball was. 
And I don't understanding comparing your Crate to a JVM...??

At first I thought the question was tongue-in-cheek. There's nothing wrong with liking a "lesser" brand...your sound is your validation. Just keep listening...learning


----------



## john l

This really sounds like troll but whatever I'll bite. I know a great player that loves pantera and simply can't bond with tube amps because of what he grew up playing on. He's owned all kinds of nice high end gear but it just sits and eventually gets sold and the RG100s come back out. he also has an old crate amp with a piece of fake wood trim running across it that he brings out every now and again too. To me it's crazy but to him it's perfect...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

thrawn86 said:


> And a BUMP for the Jewel of the Forum........enjoy, all ye new members.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I just noticed that I joined the forum the day before this thread was started.

Is there a point to this post?

No


----------



## sinner 13

john l said:


> This really sounds like troll but whatever I'll bite. I know a great player that loves pantera and simply can't bond with tube amps because of what he grew up playing on. He's owned all kinds of nice high end gear but it just sits and eventually gets sold and the RG100s come back out. he also has an old crate amp with a piece of fake wood trim running across it that he brings out every now and again too. To me it's crazy but to him it's perfect...


See that is the VERY reason why I could never get into Pantera, DD's guitar tone was abysmal...


----------



## rick16v

I love pantera. Sometimes the vocals annoy me, but the riffs are just relentless.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

rick16v said:


> I love pantera. Sometimes the vocals annoy me, but the riffs are just relentless.



I've told this story too many times, but what the hell … I saw those guys play at Saint Andrews Hall in Detroit in the early 90's, and I spent pretty much the entire show diving off of the stage (it was just a brutal pit all night) … after the show, we were hanging out at the bar, and all of a sudden who walks up? Phil Anselmo! After a brief nod to the pounding my body took during the show (he pointed it out haha), the rest of the band showed up, and we all had a couple of rounds of drinks together. I can't say I'm as big of a fan of them these days as I was then (i no longer have teenage angst), but I'll always remember them being a really down to earth and cool group of guys who didn't think of themselves as above their fans. Nothing but respect.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Starchild132 said:


> This is my first post so bear with me but, recently i've never been one to bash another amp but this guy i know keeps egging on about his Orange and how "great it is" and how shitty Crates are, well I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, Engl, Line 6, etc) and they have been extremely reliable (they can take one hell of a beating) so as far as i'm concerned it has and will be (until i get an Engl) my primary amp on stage and just practicing, but anyways i would like to hear other peoples opinion on this too so feel free to say whatever about either, its your opinion, also if i do this right i will be taking polls.



This is hilarious, Crate made the least reliable guitar amps of all time. The laughing stock of the entire pro sound industry.
There IS no worse amp overall - far as I know of.

"What's better, Orange or Crate?"
That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## keennay

ampmadscientist said:


> This is hilarious, Crate made the least reliable guitar amps of all time. The laughing stock of the entire pro sound industry.
> There IS no worse amp overall - far as I know of.
> 
> "What's better, Orange or Crate?"
> That's a rhetorical question.



ORLY??


----------



## Mystic38

try a tornado... and they all worked.

but seriously, you can dislike the tone of Orange all ya want.. but their build quality is on another level compared to most amps.


----------



## rick16v

crossroadsnyc said:


> I've told this story too many times, but what the hell … I saw those guys play at Saint Andrews Hall in Detroit in the early 90's, and I spent pretty much the entire show diving off of the stage (it was just a brutal pit all night) … after the show, we were hanging out at the bar, and all of a sudden who walks up? Phil Anselmo! After a brief nod to the pounding my body took during the show (he pointed it out haha), the rest of the band showed up, and we all had a couple of rounds of drinks together. I can't say I'm as big of a fan of them these days as I was then (i no longer have teenage angst), but I'll always remember them being a really down to earth and cool group of guys who didn't think of themselves as above their fans. Nothing but respect.



This is a cool story. Would have liked to meet Dimebag, he always seems like an awesome person in all the video clips.


----------



## Starchild132

11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.


----------



## solarburn

Starchild132 said:


> 11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.



Don't be. And welcome back! Lot of amps to play. Looks like from your list you're still rawk'n?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Starchild132 said:


> 11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.


So what are you playing these days?


----------



## Wildeman

thrawn86 said:


> OK so let me explain tactfully why some of the members aren't too high on your posting:
> 1) You don't own any Marshall product.
> 2) You don't _plan_ to own any Marshall product.
> 3) You aren't seeking repair advice for a Marshall product.
> 4) You complain that we are biased for not liking Crate over Orange.
> 
> This site is primarily for Marshall owners, and in most all cases, Marshall _LOVERS._ We don't mind talking about other amps, but our bread and butter is Marshall. Trying to change that with a Crate Revolution will not work.


Crate Revolution!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Starchild132 said:


> 11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.



Don't be, dude! 

I've also made some posts/comments that today make me cringe. 
Welcome back


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Starchild132 said:


> 11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.


Welcome back...Hope you stick around


----------



## sinner 13

I just scored a BlackHeart BH5-112 "Little Giant" (Crate & Pyotr Belov)
TWO tubes and the lil monster RIPS... and with the volume rolled off on the Les Paul Junior, it's perfect for the upcoming Elvis tribute I'm involved with.
Had a V32 Palomino in Fawn/gold that I still kick my ass for getting rid of to this day.
So in short not ALL of Crates endeavors were garbage, just most of them.

Oh yeah..... I'm BACK!


----------



## MickeyJ

*q: Whats Better Crate or Orange? *

*a: Marshall.*


----------



## Madfinger

I can understand comparing Crate to Engl or Line6 but I've never seen any of them in a backline. I think ACDC were supplied with OR30's? when they first went to England & made it over there. I've definitely seen them on their early stages but can't say the same for the Crate. Come to think of it I've seen a Gorilla amp on a stage but never a Crate.


----------



## Seanxk

MickeyJ said:


> *q: Whats Better Crate or Orange? *
> 
> *a: Marshall.*



Yep, or to keep things on thread track,

a: MATAMP


----------



## sinner 13

Wildeman said:


> thrawn86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so let me explain tactfully why some of the members aren't too high on your posting:
> 1) You don't own any Marshall product.
> 2) You don't _plan_ to own any Marshall product.
> 3) You aren't seeking repair advice for a Marshall product.
> 4) You complain that we are biased for not liking Crate over Orange.
> 
> This site is primarily for Marshall owners, and in most all cases, Marshall _LOVERS._ We don't mind talking about other amps, but our bread and butter is Marshall. Trying to change that with a Crate Revolution will not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crate Revolution!
Click to expand...


Yeah the butt hurt here is a bit laughable, as this is the OTHER AMPS subsection of the forum to discuss NON MARSHALL AMPS

But what do I know?


----------



## Wildeman

sinner 13 said:


> Yeah the butt hurt here is a bit laughable, as this is the OTHER AMPS subsection of the forum to discuss NON MARSHALL AMPS
> 
> But what do I know?


Gorilla's are where its at! Shit, i thought everybody knew that.


----------



## sinner 13

Wildeman said:


> Gorilla's are where its at! Shit, i thought everybody knew that.


----------



## chromeboy

Crate vs orange. Well first off the orange will most likely cost twice as much if not more plus they are tube amps which to my ears just sound better. As for crate, all the crates I've ever played were transistor amps and just didn't cut through in the mix. But, it really comes down to personal preference.
Personally I don't think crate would be for me. I use Jet City amps ( a 50h and a 100hdm with two jet city 2x12 cabs ) and some here love them and others hate them. I was a Marshall guy for a long time, had four full stacks but as my playing got less and less I started a backline company with a friend which was in business for about five years but my friend joined a touring group and I couldn't keep the business going. So I sold off all the Marshall's.
I know, some of you are going " are you nuts? "
Yeah maybe but Marshall's hold their value so I did get some good money for them. I stopped playing all together at least out live but wanted something much smaller and more portable since I no longer tour and most importantly, have no roadies to move all that stuff. So I found Jet City amps. I was skeptical at first but they had Soldano's name on it and I have always loved Soldano's. Turned out they were great amps IMHO and you get a boat load for the money.
Anyway, it f crate does it for you then stick with it or go engal.
The important thing is that you like what you're hearing from your amp. So good luck.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

chromeboy said:


> Crate vs orange. Well first off the orange will most likely cost twice as much if not more plus they are tube amps which to my ears just sound better. As for crate, all the crates I've ever played were transistor amps and just didn't cut through in the mix. But, it really comes down to personal preference.
> Personally I don't think crate would be for me. I use Jet City amps ( a 50h and a 100hdm) and some here love them and others hate them. I was a Marshall guy for a long time, had four full stacks but as my playing got less and less I started a backline company with a friend which was in business for about five years but my friend joined a touring group and I couldn't keep the business going. So I sold off all the Marshall's.
> I know, some of you are going " are you nuts? "
> Yeah maybe but Marshall's hold their value so I did get some good money for them. I stopped playing all together at least out live but wanted something much smaller and more portable since I no longer tour and most importantly, have no roadies to move all that stuff. So I found Jet City amps. I was skeptical at first but they had Soldano's name on it and I have always loved Soldano's. Turned out they were great amps IMHO and you get a boat load for the money.
> Anyway, it f crate does it for you then stick with it or go engal.
> The important thing is that you like what you're hearing from your amp. So good luck.


We finally get a reasonable post on this thread


----------



## ampmadscientist

LPMarshall hack said:


> We finally get a reasonable post on this thread



Have you ever cranked up an Orange Tiny Terror?
It sounds quite crunchy and rambunctious.
I like it, I could crunch a bunch all day.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

ampmadscientist said:


> Have you ever cranked up an Orange Tiny Terror?
> It sounds quite crunchy and rambunctious.
> I like it, I could crunch a bunch all day.


I was making a joke cuz the thread was a decade old...but no, I have never played an Orange. Would love to one day.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I hear Esteban will be coming out with a 100 watt all tube Plexi head that's supposed to be a Friedman killer...


Come to think of it, pulling the Esteban logo off one of their little cheapie amps and putting it on the front of a Marshall clone would be kind of fun.


----------



## Nik Henville

Seanxk said:


> Yep, or to keep things on thread track,
> 
> a: MATAMP



Had a Matamp First Lady a while back - fine and dandy but just... not a Marshall.
I was torn for months between keep or move on. Moved on.
But then...
I play a Club & Country 4x10
So what do I know...


----------



## Madfinger

LPMarshall hack said:


> We finally get a reasonable post on this thread


Well there goes 11 years of tradition.


----------



## EndGame00

Necropost wants me to buy a Crate... GXT100 is the Money Toanz....


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Actually, A Crate amp could possibly sound better than an Orange....assuming you never turn the Orange on 

When I started moving on to bigger amps, my first couple of amps were Crate. I was young and didn't know any better. 

I believe that Crate amps are no longer made but Orange is thriving. I will say that some of the Celestion loaded Crate cabs are pretty decent. I have a Blue Voodoo cab that is one of the best things they've ever made hands down as you could get one with V30's.


----------



## Crikey

Starchild132 said:


> This is my first post so bear with me but, recently i've never been one to bash another amp but this guy i know keeps egging on about his Orange and how "great it is" and how shitty Crates are, well I for one am all for Crate because everyone i've owned sounded as baddass as the more expensive ones (Marshall, Engl, Line 6, etc) and they have been extremely reliable (they can take one hell of a beating) so as far as i'm concerned it has and will be (until i get an Engl) my primary amp on stage and just practicing, but anyways i would like to hear other peoples opinion on this too so feel free to say whatever about either, its your opinion, also if i do this right i will be taking polls.


in my youth but once I got serious about being in bands I stepped to ensure my contribution to the band was quality in equipment and skill. No offense but Crates to me are starter amps. But if you like it who the hell cares.


----------



## Crikey

Starchild132 said:


> how about you stop bein a dick and bashing amps, not everbody can a afford a JVM,


dude you are on a Marshall forum asking about a Crate amp. We are all Marshall fans on here and in our opinion while there are other good amps out there, we prefer Marshall. I am sure you can budget yourself to be able to pay for a Marshall new or used. Your band mates will like you more for having a Marshall too. Chicks dig it. You have a ton of choices for Marshalls to fit any budget and have great sounds. Ditch teh Crate and get a Marshall solid state series if your budget is low.


----------



## Crikey

Starchild132 said:


> 11 years after the first post. I’ve come back to say hey. I’m going to be honest, I’m extremely embarrassed by it but it’s still pretty funny.


Dang. You still got the crate???


----------



## shooto

I have 3 Orange amps (2 cr120c’s and a micro dark) and a Crate gx130c ...the Oranges will certainly surprise you about how good they are (especially for SS)...and the Crate is the same as the Ampeg model, both are legendary Death Metal amps


----------



## SmokeyDopey

A full crate of orange kush sounds good


----------



## Wildeman

I'd like a sweet Orange Crate.....


----------



## Wildeman

What kinda Crate profiles can i get for my Kemper?


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Actually a lot of people like the sound of the Blue Voodoo. but when you see how it's built, you see why amp techs hate them and call them Blue Doodoo.

Back in the 80s the G60 was a pretty cool little 60 watt 1x12, a very decent practice amp but it didn't sound like toobz. Still decent, though.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Matthews Guitars said:


> Actually a lot of people like the sound of the Blue Voodoo. but when you see how it's built, you see why amp techs hate them and call them Blue Doodoo.
> 
> Back in the 80s the G60 was a pretty cool little 60 watt 1x12, a very decent practice amp but it didn't sound like toobz. Still decent, though.



The Crate BV can be made to sound decent but in my opinion, it's not worth the effort. They are not well made at all and the clean channel is far louder than the gain channel. They are part of my youth but they sure weren't anything special. A tech that is about an hour away offers a mod for them but who would pay $699 to have it done? Just take that coin and put it towards a better amp.


----------



## thrawn86

Dang. I missed Starchild by a solid year! Good to see you, friend. All hatchets become buried hatchets in time. Proud of you for rocking onward.


----------

